# Sticky  Boa Genetics and 'Outcomes' - Albino, Anery & Hypo - Hets, Visuals and Supers



## Jake89

Here is the new updated and correct chart and i added afew things. Hope this is of help to people, took me over 2 days too do it writing out all genetics and punnet squares for each one :lol2:


----------



## ez4pro

Nice one buddy

Chris


----------



## bladeblaster

Would it be worth adding *not advised* next to any visual albino pairings?

Very useful though :2thumb:


----------



## carpy

very nice mate - good stuff!


----------



## Jake89

Only 1 very small typo on here, 3rd one down says Albino Het Albino, it should read 'Albino Het Anery.'

Jake : victory:


----------



## paulh

One correction:

ghost X hypo het anery -->
12.5% super ghost
12.5% super hypo het anery
25% ghost
25% hypo het anery
12.5% anery
12.5% normal het anery

The hypo het anery was marked 12.5% and should be 25%. That's the only mistake I found. Good effort.


----------



## Jake89

paulh said:


> One correction:
> 
> ghost X hypo het anery -->
> 12.5% super ghost
> 12.5% super hypo het anery
> 25% ghost
> 25% hypo het anery
> 12.5% anery
> 12.5% normal het anery
> 
> The hypo het anery was marked 12.5% and should be 25%. That's the only mistake I found. Good effort.


 
I had actually corrected that on my final copy, tought i had done it on the copy before i posted it on here, obviously not. Thank you


----------



## mikerichards

Can i ask something, how can you have a double het something, like double het snow.
I thought it was a case of its either het for it or its not????

Thanks


----------



## bladeblaster

double het means its het for 2 traits in the case of a double het snow it would het albino and het anery, both of which are needed to produce a snow.


----------



## mikerichards

ok, i see, can a snow not be produced as its own morph, if you see what i mean, like albino or anery?? or does a snow have to come from het albino and anery together, so no other way of producing it??


----------



## bladeblaster

snow is a double trait morph, its a combination of both visual albino and visual anery. There is actually no het for snow but people refer to a snake carrying the genes required as a het snow. i.e. a visual albino that was het anery would be refered to as an albino het snow. Technically this is incorrect, its an albino het anery, but the description commonly used.


----------



## mikerichards

ok cool, thanks


----------



## Jake89

Hey mate, yea what bladeblaster was saying is correct. Thanks man : victory:


Yea a Double het is something that is carrying 2 recessive traits.
A snow is a Visual albino AND Visual Anery in one snake, Snow isnt its own morph, its a combination of two! A Het snow is a visual het the other gene needed to create snow e.g albino het anery or anery het albino.

All this said you they come to Triple Het moonglow which is techically incorrect as the animal isnt het for 3 traits, it is visual hypo and only het for 2 'Albino & Anery' Confusing these genetics i know but you will get the hang mate, just keep at it.

Want to know anything else just post here, if im not about some one will help you : victory:


----------



## mikerichards

cool thanks, so just to clarify, how can a snake be triple het moonglow?? i know you say its technically impossible, but a snake can be triple het, ie albino, anery and sunglow, but i cant see how triple het moonglow is anything but confusing?
Is moonglow its own morph, or is it another combination of recessives?

Thanks


----------



## Jake89

mikerichards said:


> cool thanks, so just to clarify, how can a snake be triple het moonglow?? i know you say its technically impossible, but a snake can be triple het, ie albino, anery and sunglow, but i cant see how triple het moonglow is anything but confusing?
> Is moonglow its own morph, or is it another combination of recessives?
> 
> Thanks


 
It cant be het sunglow as sunglow is 2 morphs to make one, it also is not a morph of its own.
There are only afew base colour morphs,
Hypo, Anery T1, Anery T2, Albino Khal, Albino Sharp, Albino t+

The likes of sunglow, moonglow, ghost, snow are all just different combitations of those morphs in one boa to create a new morphs!

so as you can see form that you cant really have anything recessive for 3 genes as you cant have both anery genes in one animal as they arnt compatable and same with the sharp and khal gene, they arent compatable!

A triple het moonglow is a visual hypo het albino het anery.


----------



## mikerichards

ah ok thanks, i was just using the sunglow as an example, but i see what you mean. Know the base colour morphs makes life a lot easier.
Is it just the boas that are able to show 2 recessive genes like that or can all snakes do that??

I am actually looking to breed boas soon, so am really gratefull for your help.
I have a normal het albino and a surinam at the mo, both males!!! but i am getting more soon!!!
Mike


----------



## Jake89

mikerichards said:


> ah ok thanks, i was just using the sunglow as an example, but i see what you mean. Know the base colour morphs makes life a lot easier.
> Is it just the boas that are able to show 2 recessive genes like that or can all snakes do that??
> 
> I am actually looking to breed boas soon, so am really gratefull for your help.
> I have a normal het albino and a surinam at the mo, both males!!! but i am getting more soon!!!
> Mike


 
All snakes are able to do it given they have the correct genes from the parents.


----------



## mikerichards

ok cool.
So, on the list above, one set of offspring are hypo het albino, double het sunglow.
is the double het reffering to the hypo and the albino? as if its showing surely its not a het, although it is in a way, being that both arepassed on.
Or is it double het because they are both traits and are both passed?


----------



## Jake89

mikerichards said:


> ok cool.
> So, on the list above, one set of offspring are hypo het albino, double het sunglow.
> is the double het reffering to the hypo and the albino? as if its showing surely its not a het, although it is in a way, being that both arepassed on.
> Or is it double het because they are both traits and are both passed?


 
Your going abit to deep a dh sunglow is hypo het albino. I know it isnt het for 2 genes but thats just what its called. Triple het moonglow 'hypo het albino het anery' Only realy het for 2 genes as the third is a visual but its still called triple het. Double het ghost is a Hypo het Anery, only realy het for one trait as hypo is visual. Its just the words the genetics have adopted over the years


----------



## bladeblaster

Jake89 said:


> Hey mate, yea what bladeblaster was saying is correct. Thanks man : victory:


Anytime mate.


----------



## mikerichards

Cool yes, i was just using sunglow as an example cos it was only technically double het but called triple het as its showing a trait, but i kinda understand what you mean.
Thanks for you time and patience, i am sure i will be back though!!!

Mike


----------



## bladeblaster

yeah sunglows a good one

its called a double het sunglow, but technically it only carrying one het, so it should just be het sunglow? errr no technically its a hypo het albino. Clear as mud ain't it :lol2:

Stick at it mate its just terminology really.


----------



## mikerichards

bladeblaster said:


> yeah sunglows a good one
> 
> its called a double het sunglow, but technically it only carrying one het, so it should just be het sunglow? errr no technically its a hypo het albino. Clear as mud ain't it :lol2:
> 
> Stick at it mate its just terminology really.


Lol, i understand it cant be het sunglow, as its not technically a morph.
I just wasnt aware that a double het was actually one showing and one recessed.

Now i know, it makes life a lot easier. Thanks


----------



## paulh

mikerichards said:


> ok cool.
> So, on the list above, one set of offspring are hypo het albino, double het sunglow.
> is the double het reffering to the hypo and the albino? as if its showing surely its not a het, although it is in a way, being that both arepassed on.
> Or is it double het because they are both traits and are both passed?


This is standard genetics:
All gene pairs are either homozygous or heterozygous. A gene pair is homozygous if the two genes are the same. A gene pair is heterozygous if the two genes are not the same. 

Note that there is nothing in these definitions about what an animal with a heterozygous gene pair looks like. That is in the definitions of dominant, recessive, and codominant mutant genes.

A hypo boa has a hypo mutant gene paired with a normal gene. The two genes are not the same, so the gene pair is heterozygous. And by extension, the snake that has that gene pair is also heterozygous. Hypo in herper genetics lingo is heterozygous hypo in standard genetics.

Herpers got used to all heterozygous animals having a recessive mutant gene paired with a normal gene and looking normal. Many have still not adjusted to dominant mutants (like hypo) in a gene pair.

A double het has two heterozygous gene pairs. A triple het has three heterozygous gene pairs. A quad het has 4 heterozygous gene pairs. And so on.

I have a ringneck dove that has six heterozygous gene pairs. One gene pair has a codominant mutant gene paired with a normal gene. The second gene pair has a different codominant mutant gene paired with its normal gene. Three more gene pairs have recessive mutant genes paired with normal genes. And the sixth gene pair has two different mutant genes (both of which are recessive to the normal gene).


----------



## Blackecho

Nice explanation Paul.


----------



## bladeblaster

yep explained much better then me :2thumb:

I had left out about hypo being het as well even though it was visual to simplify the explanation, but I suppose that just more misinformation, which adds to the confusion.

Having said that you 'could' have a homozygous hypo het albino, that was still refered to as a DH Sunglow?


----------



## mikerichards

Cool thanks, i understand what hetro and homozygous mean, and i understand that a snake can be het for many different things, it was the triple het for the same thing i didnt understand. However, i do now!! Thanks very much for the time and effort, all hopefully absorbed and noted!! thanks


----------



## BecciBoo

mikerichards said:


> Cool thanks, i understand what hetro and homozygous mean, and i understand that a snake can be het for many different things, it was the triple het for the same thing i didnt understand. However, i do now!! Thanks very much for the time and effort, all hopefully absorbed and noted!! thanks


Try this: J'n'B Boas - Information

I'm not great at genetics, its Jakes job to do all the working out :whistling2: but this is the basics :blush:


----------



## ndixon7868

great thread guys, nice web site too, look forward to seeing those Dwarf Albino Jungles next year:notworthy:


----------



## paulh

A chart for all the possible matings involving three gene pairs would have 216 matings. I hate to see a project left only a quarter done, but I had no intention of completing it manually. On the other hand, once a computer is programmed to do something, it can do a job faster and more accurately than a human. And a program for boa constrictors can be modified to do leopard geckos or corn snakes. So here is a link to both the program's output for boas and its source code (in the Python language, which can run on Macs, PCs, Linux boxes, and others):

three loci

The file is freely distributable, so save it if you want it. My web access may be much more limited in a few months. If so, that file will go away.


----------



## dan87

i have a het albino and a hypo x hoss is 66% kahl albino what will i get wen i breed them coz i have no idea :whistling2:


----------



## Jake89

dan87 said:


> i have a het albino and a hypo x hoss is 66% kahl albino what will i get wen i breed them coz i have no idea :whistling2:


Are you saying you have a 100% het albino and a Hypo 66% het albino?


----------



## dan87

yup i got them off genetic gems unless they r telling me lies!!


----------



## Jake89

dan87 said:


> yup i got them off genetic gems unless they r telling me lies!!


 
Ok that means your hypo has only 2 thirds of a chance of being het albino and has 1 third chance of just being a hypo and not het!!

If it turns out your hypo IS het albino then this is what you will get:

12.5% Normal
12.5% Hypo
12.5% Albino
12.5% Sunglow
25% Normal Het Albino
25% Hypo Het Albino (DH Sunglow)

And if it turns out your Hypo ISNT het Albino then this is what you will get:

25% Normal
25% Normal Het Albino
25% Hypo
25% Hypo Het Albino


----------



## dan87

Jake89 said:


> Ok that means your hypo has only 2 thirds of a chance of being het albino and has 1 third chance of just being a hypo and not het!!
> 
> If it turns out your hypo IS het albino then this is what you will get:
> 
> 12.5% Normal
> 12.5% Hypo
> 12.5% Albino
> 12.5% Sunglow
> 25% Normal Het Albino
> 25% Hypo Het Albino (DH Sunglow)
> 
> And if it turns out your Hypo ISNT het Albino then this is what you will get:
> 
> 25% Normal
> 25% Normal Het Albino
> 25% Hypo
> 25% Hypo Het Albino


thats brilliant thanks alot i would love to get a sunglow but wouldnt sell it as i think they look amazing thanks alot for that


----------



## mikerichards

can anyone identify this male boa??? I know he is skinny, he has been well underfed, but is eating like a horse now and putting on weight!!!!


----------



## bEnNy THE BeArDeD

my mate has 2 pastels breeding and has had hatlings wat would they be roughly be.


----------



## Jake89

mikerichards said:


> can anyone identify this male boa??? I know he is skinny, he has been well underfed, but is eating like a horse now and putting on weight!!!!


Just looks common to me mate.



bEnNy THE BeArDeD said:


> my mate has 2 pastels breeding and has had hatlings wat would they be roughly be.


What line of pastel is it?


----------



## bEnNy THE BeArDeD

i think he has normal pastels.


----------



## mikerichards

I know he is a common boa, i meant colour wise, i havent seen another one with that much yellow in, he is practically gold in places.


----------



## Jake89

mikerichards said:


> I know he is a common boa, i meant colour wise, i havent seen another one with that much yellow in, he is practically gold in places.


 
Yes thats what im saying he isnt a morph he is just a nice common boa!!


----------



## Jake89

bEnNy THE BeArDeD said:


> i think he has normal pastels.


In other words they are just clean normals as there is no such thing as normal Pastels, there are only 3 true lines of Pastel and they are Kusbch pastel, DM line Pastel, and EBV Red Line Pastel. Anything any one else lables as a pastel is just a clean normal/common. : victory:


----------



## bladeblaster

Jake89 said:


> In other words they are just clean normals as there is no such thing as normal Pastels, there are only 3 true lines of Pastel and they are Kusbch pastel, DM line Pastel, and EBV Red Line Pastel. Anything any one else lables as a pastel is just a clean normal/common. : victory:


so you wouldn't call these pastels then?

Boa Constrictors by The Boaphile - 19 High Pink Pastel Boas

New pastel lines could be developed at anytime, so there are not only 3 in the world, its a selectively line bred trait so almost anyone could develop a line.


----------



## mikerichards

Cool no probs, thanks.


----------



## Jake89

bladeblaster said:


> so you wouldn't call these pastels then?
> 
> Boa Constrictors by The Boaphile - 19 High Pink Pastel Boas
> 
> New pastel lines could be developed at anytime, so there are not only 3 in the world, its a selectively line bred trait so almost anyone could develop a line.


 
Sorry i was un-aware of this one and it turns out it is a new one so i can be forgiven for that, so there are 4 lines of pastel including the Columbian Pink Pastel.
Yes i am not arguing with you new ones can be developed or proved out over time yes but as it stands there are 4 true proven lines of pastel, and it just rattles my cage a little the people who just have nice clean commons.


----------



## bladeblaster

Jake89 said:


> Sorry i was un-aware of this one and it turns out it is a new one so i can be forgiven for that, so there are 4 lines of pastel including the Columbian Pink Pastel.
> Yes i am not arguing with you new ones can be developed or proved out over time yes but as it stands there are 4 true proven lines of pastel, and it just rattles my cage a little the people who just have nice clean commons.


I wouldn't disagree with that as such, but that is how all pastel lines would have started out, an unknown very clean pretty 'normal' which has then gone on to be genetically proven out, and specifcally bred to enchance the traits.

However it does also work the other way, some of the boas I have seen labeled as pastel just because one of the parents was pastel are nothing of the sort. The traits aren't always passed on to every offspring, as far as I understand it is perfectly possible to produce 'normal' offspring from a pastel breeding, only a proportion will have enherited all of the traits.


----------



## Jake89

bladeblaster said:


> I wouldn't disagree with that as such, but that is how all pastel lines would have started out, an unknown very clean pretty 'normal' which has then gone on to be genetically proven out, and specifcally bred to enchance the traits.
> 
> However it does also work the other way, some of the boas I have seen labeled as pastel just because one of the parents was pastel are nothing of the sort. The traits aren't always passed on to every offspring, as far as I understand it is perfectly possible to produce 'normal' offspring from a pastel breeding, only a proportion will have enherited all of the traits.


Yea i think that is right mate : victory:

But part of what i mean people are seling these 'normal' pastels too people and people are thinking they have pastels when really they dont.
I have 4 pastels and all of them are true proven lines, i have:
EBV Red Line Pastel Poss Jungle
EBV Red Line Pastel Hypo Jungle
Kusbch Pastel
DM line Pastel.

I personally wouldnt buy any 'normal' pastel boa off the forum and would stick too the proven lines available. But that is my personal preference. I am happy you pointed out that Columbian Pink Line Pastel i may have to invest in one. All the pastel lines are compatible so im wondering what one of those Columbian Pinks to one of my EBV Red Line would look like :2thumb:


----------



## bladeblaster

Jake89 said:


> Yea i think that is right mate : victory:
> 
> But part of what i mean people are seling these 'normal' pastels too people and people are thinking they have pastels when really they dont.
> I have 4 pastels and all of them are true proven lines, i have:
> EBV Red Line Pastel Poss Jungle
> EBV Red Line Pastel Hypo Jungle
> Kusbch Pastel
> DM line Pastel.
> 
> I personally wouldnt buy any 'normal' pastel boa off the forum and would stick too the proven lines available. But that is my personal preference. I am happy you pointed out that Columbian Pink Line Pastel i may have to invest in one. All the pastel lines are compatible so im wondering what one of those Columbian Pinks to one of my EBV Red Line would look like :2thumb:


Stunning I would think :no1:


----------



## rock-steady

Selective Bred has some nice pastels but not sure on the line. As said tho without breeding a couple of generations it would be hard to prove a nice normal from a true pastel. Is the marron not a pastel? I have a female a little like your male but with a bit more colour in her sides.



















Sorry for the naf pics. I am not holding my breath but it is hard not to dream of her being a true pastel. Good luck if you do breed him I have my fingers crossed for you: victory:


----------



## Jake89

rock-steady said:


> Selective Bred has some nice pastels but not sure on the line. As said tho without breeding a couple of generations it would be hard to prove a nice normal from a true pastel. Is the marron not a pastel? I have a female a little like your male but with a bit more colour in her sides.
> 
> Sorry for the naf pics. I am not holding my breath but it is hard not to dream of her being a true pastel. Good luck if you do breed him I have my fingers crossed for you: victory:


 
Like my adult male?? He is a DM Line Pastel. 
Yea i know it would take years to prove it out thats why i dont buy them and only buy the true lines like kusbch, DM & EBV.
Marron is a difficult one, they think its something alittle bit more than a pastel, peope are still in the learning stages of it, i know it came from 2pastels being bred together though!


----------



## rock-steady

I am still toying with the idea of buying one but a bit nervous about it. It seems to me that it would be a true hypo bci in that it is not from a CA mix as there is a super form but I do not belive he has breed a super yet: victory:


----------



## Jake89

rock-steady said:


> I am still toying with the idea of buying one but a bit nervous about it. It seems to me that it would be a true hypo bci in that it is not from a CA mix as there is a super form but I do not belive he has breed a super yet: victory:


I think he has, myself, Icon boas, gaz captive bred and afew other got a email few months back with an offer to buy into the project and i think on that it did say that a super marron had been created. I cant remember lol.

Just have to wait and see what happens : victory:


----------



## bladeblaster

Jake89 said:


> I think he has, myself, Icon boas, gaz captive bred and afew other got a email few months back with an offer to buy into the project and i think on that it did say that a super marron had been created. I cant remember lol.
> 
> Just have to wait and see what happens : victory:


If I remember right he had produced what he thought 'could' be a super form, but hadn't proven it.


----------



## rock-steady

I was talking with the person who sent the emails but then I had my accident so lost touch so Contacted The breeder direct. Sorry yes that is what I meant he has created a super that looks similar to a blood but has not bred that to anything yet. He said he was breeding a super to an albino this year so it should prove it out either way. If it dose prove out I think I will get one but untill then I will work on other things.: victory:


----------



## Jake89

bladeblaster said:


> If I remember right he had produced what he thought 'could' be a super form, but hadn't proven it.


 
That could be right im not sure i dont have the email any more. :lol2:


----------



## ant16v

nice chart


----------



## bubblesavage25

great chart but im confused a little lol

basical i have a prob super salmon DH Ghost female i have put her with a normal boy now my question is what am i likly to get.

of course ive put her too a normal to prove the super out that bit is easy lol

however after that im stuck or should i say dont wanna say yeh the young ones are somthing they are not.

any help guys would be great.


----------



## Jake89

All the young will be 50% het Anery then. If its super all young will be Salmon 50% Het Anery, if it proves not to be super then half litter should be salmon 50% het anery and the other half should be normal 50% het anery.

Jake :2thumb:


----------



## bubblesavage25

awsome great stuff been looking at your website so glad you got back to me 1st.


----------



## bothrops

bubblesavage25 said:


> great chart but im confused a little lol
> 
> basical i have a prob super salmon DH Ghost female i have put her with a normal boy now my question is what am i likly to get.
> 
> of course ive put her too a normal to prove the super out that bit is easy lol
> 
> however after that im stuck or should i say dont wanna say yeh the young ones are somthing they are not.
> 
> any help guys would be great.


 
Jake is, of course, bang on but it is important to point out a couple of things about the odds gods


If you get 100% hypos in your litter this DOES NOT *PROVE* your girl is a super , it merely provides very strong evidence that she is.

If however you get A SINGLE non-hypo (even if you get 40 hypos) then you have categorically PROVED your female *isn't* a super.


Chances are though if you do get all hypos you can be pretty confident and if she isn't then you are likely to get an equal split of hypos and none hypos.


----------



## Rexc

Very helpful =) :no1:


----------



## BoaMad1980

Hi All 

_Im new to this Boa morph business lol I currently Have:_

_1) Female Common x Redtail _

_2) Female Hypo Salmon poss Super Hypo from a Hypo x Hypo pairing _

_3) Male Hypo Salmon poss Super Hypo from a Hypo x Hypo pairing _

_Just wondered wat other morph I could get to make this even more stunning......hope someone can help : victory:_

_Regards Phil _


----------



## bladeblaster

BoaMad1980 said:


> Hi All
> 
> _Im new to this Boa morph business lol I currently Have:_
> 
> _1) Female Common x Redtail _
> 
> _2) Female Hypo Salmon poss Super Hypo from a Hypo x Hypo pairing _
> 
> _3) Male Hypo Salmon poss Super Hypo from a Hypo x Hypo pairing _
> 
> _Just wondered wat other morph I could get to make this even more stunning......hope someone can help : victory:_
> 
> _Regards Phil _


 
depends how much money you have to spend


----------



## BoaMad1980

Hi 

Dosnt really matter if i have to i will save up lol 

Regards


----------



## bladeblaster

unless you get another dominant/codominat moprh, you are only going to produce hypos/normals carring hets in the first pairing.


----------



## BoaMad1980

I was thinking Sunglow but im still not sure ??????


----------



## BoaMad1980

im now thinking maybe motley 

Anyone ???????


----------



## bladeblaster

BoaMad1980 said:


> I was thinking Sunglow but im still not sure ??????


sunglow would give you hypos & superhypos all het albino

Motley would give you hypo motleys


----------



## BoaMad1980

Hmmm sounds good to me but im just sorting out the payment for a female albino jungle that should breed next year im gonna hopefully put my male hypo poss super to her.

I know i will get hypo jungles Het albino :flrt:

Just wondered how much i would charge per baby...... So can anyone shed some light on the price as ive not seen them priced up on any site ive looked at at the moment :bash: 

Regards Phil


----------



## Dexter

need quick help because there is one example that i could not find in the sheet even though there is probably an example that could be applicable for this scenario.

Basically, can anyone help me build the punnet square and outcome of crossing a motley 100% het albino x albino ?


----------



## Dexter

Don't worry, I was just being lazy.

Just done the punnet square and came up with:

25% of NaNN (normal het albino)
25% of NaNm (motley het albino)
25% of aaNN (albino)
25% of aaNm (motley albino)

Cheers and beers.


----------



## mikerichards

Quick Q..

If you have a hypo to a hypo do you not get 100% hypos in the litter, with it being a co dom?


----------



## bothrops

mikerichards said:


> Quick Q..
> 
> If you have a hypo to a hypo do you not get 100% hypos in the litter, with it being a co dom?


No.

The hypo to hypo mating is exactly the same as a het albino to het albino mating. i.e. they are both het to het.

Say hypo = H'
normal = H

Then hypo is H'H and super hypo is H'H'

In a hypo x hypo they parents are H'H and H'H

1/4 of each offspring get a H' from mom and a H' from dad (H'H' = super)
1/4 of each offspring get a H' from mom and a H from dad (H'H = hypo)
1/4 of each offspring get a H from mom and a H' from dad (HH' = hypo)
1/4 of each offspring get a H from mom and a H from dad (HH = normal)

This is, overall - 25% super, 50% hypo and 25% normal


this is identical to a het albino het albino mating except in this case you can visually SEE the het form (hypo) and so there is no need for 66% het offspring labels 

On the other hand a super H'H' to a normal HH give 100% hypo (H'H) as each parent only has one type to give!

(which is the same as an albino to a normal giving 100% hets!)

Cheers

Andy


----------



## paulh

bothrops said:


> This is, overall - 25% super, 50% hypo and 25% normal
> 
> 
> this is identical to a het albino het albino mating except in this case you can visually SEE the het form (hypo) and so there is no need for 66% het offspring labels


However, from what the people on the kingsnake.com boa forum say, many H'H' hypos cannot be distinguished from H'H hypos. So you can lump all the hypos from that mating together and say that they are 66% probability H'H (het) hypos and 33% probability H'H' (homozygous) hypos.


----------



## mikerichards

Thanks for that, was clearing up a sunglow het anery to ghost het albino pairing, I did see the results in the first page, and I apologise for questioning your boa godliness.


----------



## chris25

how about this one....

albino x hypo het anery poss het albino


----------



## bothrops

chris25 said:


> how about this one....
> 
> albino x hypo het anery poss het albino


either...

50% hypo 100% het albino 50% poss het anery
50% normal 100% het albino 50% poss het anery

if the hypo turns out not to be het albino

or...

25% normal 100% het albino 50% poss het anery
25% hypo 100% het albino 50% poss het anery (AKA dbl het sunglow poss triple het moonglow)
25% albino 50% poss het anery
25% sunglow 50% poss het anery

if the hypo turns out to be het albino.


Basically the 'poss het albino' means it either is or it isn't, whichever litter you get from the above two will prove the adult one way or the other (i.e. a single visual albino in the litter will prove out the adult hypo as a 100% het!)



Cheers


Andy


----------



## dazook

What a great chart and a fantastic thread...:no1:

Was just about to post asking all this type of stuff then saw the sticky...:whistling2:


----------



## chris25

what would result with an albino - triple het moonglow pairing?

and an albino - poss triple het moonglow?


----------



## bothrops

chris25 said:


> what would result with an albino - triple het moonglow pairing?
> 
> and an albino - poss triple het moonglow?


OK, the 'poss' bit just tells you that it has a chance of carrying the genes. It either does or it doesn't. You CAN'T predict the outcome of a 'poss het' breeding. You have to work out a what it would be if it was het and what it would be if it wasn't het. The litter you get will tell you the ACTUAL genetics of the snake.

Therefore I'll just do the first one (as a normal to albino will have been done earlier in the thread)

albino x triple het moonglow

25% normal
25% hypo
25% albino
25% sunglow

all of the offspring would be considered 50% possible het anery.
(this of course means that they either ARE het or AREN'T het but you won't be able to tell; as each of them has a 50% chance of being het anery and a 50% chance of not being het anery)


Cheers

Andy
50% normal


----------



## Jake89

The new genetics table including Pattern Mutations is almost complete. Taken along time but we are nerly there :2thumb:


----------



## chris25

Jake89 said:


> The new genetics table including Pattern Mutations is almost complete. Taken along time but we are nerly there :2thumb:


be very interested to see this,well done jake :2thumb:


----------



## TheMonk

Grrr :devil: why are corn & boa genetics so much harder than royals ? Can any one recomend any boa & corn genetic book's would love to learn 

Jenny.


----------



## bothrops

TheMonk said:


> Grrr :devil: why are corn & boa genetics so much harder than royals ? Can any one recomend any boa & corn genetic book's would love to learn
> 
> Jenny.


They're not..they're exactly the same! In fact they are exactly the same as mouse genetics, rabbit genetics, dog and cat genetics, bugie and canary genetics....etc etc etc....

Once you understand the basic rules and terms ALL genetic crosses are absolutely identical. If you are struggling with the boa and corn stuff it may be that you don't quite have a full grasp of the terms (that also apply to royals).

The only real difference is that most royal mutations appear to be codominant or dominant whereas almost all corn mutations are recessive. However a recessive gene in a royal (albino, ghost, pied etc) will behave in EXACTLY the same way as a recessive mutation in a corn or a boa.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## TheMonk

No your right i dont 100% understand genetics , but i kno the basic's in ball's pastel x pastel = normal , pastel & super pastel , Spider x pastel = spider , normal , bumblebee , pastel. & i understand that they do exactly the same thing but i cant grasp the whole thing.:devil: It hurts my head lol. I sometimes sit there and look at a pairing and think ah thats easy to understand & then within 10mins its out the window & i cant remember what it was. Thats why i asked if anyone had a book they could recommend for me to buy.  Untill then could someone help me please, by tellin me what the out come would be with sunglow x motley pairing ? 

Thanks 
Jenny.


----------



## TheMonk

TheMonk said:


> No your right i dont 100% understand genetics , but i kno the basic's in ball's pastel x pastel = normal , pastel & super pastel , Spider x pastel = spider , normal , bumblebee , pastel. & i understand that they do exactly the same thing but i cant grasp the whole thing.:devil: It hurts my head lol. I sometimes sit there and look at a pairing and think ah thats easy to understand & then within 10mins its out the window & i cant remember what it was. Thats why i asked if anyone had a book they could recommend for me to buy.  Untill then could someone help me please, by tellin me what the out come would be with sunglow x motley pairing ?
> 
> Thanks
> Jenny.


 
Sunglow x hypo motley sorry :blush:


----------



## bothrops

TheMonk said:


> No your right i dont 100% understand genetics , but i kno the basic's in ball's pastel x pastel = normal , pastel & super pastel , Spider x pastel = spider , normal , bumblebee , pastel. & i understand that they do exactly the same thing but i cant grasp the whole thing.:devil: It hurts my head lol. I sometimes sit there and look at a pairing and think ah thats easy to understand & then within 10mins its out the window & i cant remember what it was. Thats why i asked if anyone had a book they could recommend for me to buy.  Untill then could someone help me please, by tellin me what the out come would be with sunglow x motley pairing ?
> 
> Thanks
> Jenny.


 

Genetics 101:

Remember that the terms recessive, codominant and dominant just refer to how pairs of genes interact when compared to 'normal/wild type'. 

one copy looks normal, two copies show mutation = recessive
one copy looks different to normal, two copies look the same as one copy = dominant
one copy looks different to normal, two copies look different from normal AND different from one copy = co-dominant.


The word 'het' is short for 'heterozygous' and merely means the animal has two different copies (normal and mutation) for that character (i.e. is a 'one copy' animal) and has NOTHING to do with whether a character is hidden or not.


So......

if an animal has two copies of a mutation, ALL offspring will HAVE to inherit the mutation as that animal only has the mutation to give.

if an animal has one copy then about half of that animals sperm or egg cells will carry a mutated version of the gene and the other half will carry the normal version.


Of course, there are always two parents in each mating, so...


'one copy' (AKA 'het') x normal = 50% normal/50% 'one copy'(het)
two copy x normal = 100% one copy (het)
'one copy' x 'one copy' = 25% normal, 50% one copy (het), 25% two copy
two copy x 'one copy' = 50% het, 50% two copy
two copy x two copy = 100% two copy


The above list is exactly the same for every single base morph in ANY animal, be it royal, boa, budgie, rat or frog.



Of course it gets a little more difficult when you are combining genes!...right, to business...

Sunglow x motley is a 'three gene' puzzle.

sunglow = one copy hypo (dominant) and two copy albino (recessive)

motley = one copy motley (co-dominant)


Firstly, do each gene seperately


albino x normal (i.e. the motley is normal at the 'melanin production' character gene area (locus)).....

All offspring = *100% het albino*. Therefore all offspring will be 100% albino

hypo x normal (i.e. one copy hypo x normal at hypo locus)....

50% of offspring are one copy hypo x 50% are normal

finally 

motley x normal...

50% motley, 50% normal


so totalling that up

25% normal
25% hypo
25% motley
25% hypo motley

all of the above will also be het albino, so

25% normal het albino
25% hypo het albino (AKA 'dbl het sunglow')
25% motley het albino
25% hypo motley het albino



Cheers

Andy


----------



## bothrops

TheMonk said:


> Sunglow x hypo motley sorry :blush:


 
Albino part the same, motley part the same. Now though we have a 'het hypo' x 'het hypo', so 25% normal, 50% hypo and 25% 'two copy hypo' AKA 'super hypo'.

The difficultly is though that you cannot directly distinguish the hypo from the super hypo so all the hypos will be considered 'possible super hypo' until proven by breeding.

so, 


12.5% normal het albino
12.5% motley het albino
37.5% hypo het albino (poss super)
37.5% hypo motley het albino (hypo motleys unlikely to be super as evidence is suggesting that motley and hypo share a locus!)


----------



## TheMonk

bothrops said:


> Albino part the same, motley part the same. Now though we have a 'het hypo' x 'het hypo', so 25% normal, 50% hypo and 25% 'two copy hypo' AKA 'super hypo'.
> 
> The difficultly is though that you cannot directly distinguish the hypo from the super hypo so all the hypos will be considered 'possible super hypo' until proven by breeding.
> 
> so,
> 
> 
> 12.5% normal het albino
> 12.5% motley het albino
> 37.5% hypo het albino (poss super)
> 37.5% hypo motley het albino (hypo motleys unlikely to be super as evidence is suggesting that motley and hypo share a locus!)


 
Right finally understand a bit more now  thanks very much for your help & i will continue to practice & read up on my genetics. 

So putting a hypo to a pastel would bring you , pastels , hypos , normal's , hypo pastels. 

Hope im not wrong lol.


----------



## paulh

TheMonk said:


> So putting a hypo to a pastel would bring you , pastels , hypos , normal's , hypo pastels.


Pastel is a special case. It results from selective breeding and not from a single mutant gene. So the rules of Mendelian genetics do not apply to it.

hypo (AKA salmon) x pastel -->
1/2 hypo (with some pastel influence)
1/2 normal (with some pastel influence)

The fractions are probability per baby, not per litter. And the hypo is assumed to have a salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene rather than two salmon genes.

By the way, Pritzel's Genetics for Herpers is a fairly good starter booklet. 

Genetics For Herpers


----------



## TheMonk

paulh said:


> Pastel is a special case. It results from selective breeding and not from a single mutant gene. So the rules of Mendelian genetics do not apply to it.
> 
> hypo (AKA salmon) x pastel -->
> 1/2 hypo (with some pastel influence)
> 1/2 normal (with some pastel influence)
> 
> The fractions are probability per baby, not per litter. And the hypo is assumed to have a salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene rather than two salmon genes.
> 
> By the way, Pritzel's Genetics for Herpers is a fairly good starter booklet.
> 
> Genetics For Herpers


 
Ah right , ill get there eventually  Thanks for everyone's help & the link to that book. Muchly aprecitated.

Jenny.


----------



## Jake89

TheMonk said:


> Ah right , ill get there eventually  Thanks for everyone's help & the link to that book. Muchly aprecitated.
> 
> Jenny.


Or you can go on our site, we understand not every one grasps genetics so we have tried too break it down into understandable sections for people, Here is the simple genetics page if you would like a read:

JnB Boas - Simple Genetics


----------



## TheMonk

Jake89 said:


> Or you can go on our site, we understand not every one grasps genetics so we have tried too break it down into understandable sections for people, Here is the simple genetics page if you would like a read:
> 
> JnB Boas - Simple Genetics


Will have a read, thanks very much. Im sort of gettin to understand a bit more now, just need to kno all the morphs that are ressecive , co-dom and dom and then i think ill be able to grasp it prop


----------



## TheMonk

Jake89 said:


> Or you can go on our site, we understand not every one grasps genetics so we have tried too break it down into understandable sections for people, Here is the simple genetics page if you would like a read:
> 
> JnB Boas - Simple Genetics


Just had a read & i get the albino side of things its the same in royals but as earlyer stated on this thread about the pastel just being selectivly bred & what morphs are co-dom , dom & ressecive thats what i need to kno then i think ill be well on my way


----------



## bothrops

TheMonk said:


> Just had a read & i get the albino side of things its the same in royals but as earlyer stated on this thread about the pastel just being selectivly bred & what morphs are co-dom , dom & ressecive thats what i need to kno then i think ill be well on my way


 
JnB Boas - Morph List

:no1::2thumb:: victory:


----------



## Jake89

bothrops said:


> JnB Boas - Morph List
> 
> :no1::2thumb:: victory:


 
Thanks bud for putting that up :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## hellocharlieboy

*probably miles off!!!!!! appealing to the genetic guru's*

So,
if I have 

a) Salmon/hypo (poss. super) low expression jungle 66% het Kahl
b)Visual Kahl

potential outcomes could be:

1-if there are no normals (hypos/sunglows/albinos + some jungle markings)
*reasonably confirmed super salmon jungle
*confirmed 66% het is in fact 100% het for kahl
*confirmed jungle (some of which could be high expression)


so snake (a) would be redefined as a super salmon jungle 100% het kahl?


2-If there are no albinos/sunglows- 66% kahl has not proven out and the outcome would be

all hypo's/50% hypo's dependant on super proving/not proving out + some jungle markings all will be 100% het kahl?

3-if 50% hypo 50% 50% normal no jungle markings, snake (a) would be classified as hypo/poss jungle/kah or just salmon/hypo? or just a hypo?

is it also possible that with such a pairing year 2 may result in albino/jungles if year 1 didnt?

FINALLY!!!!!!
IF SNAKE WAS SUPER SALMON/JUNGLE 100% KAHL WHAT WOULD THE POTENTIAL OUTCOMES BE % ?

KAHLALBINO 
KAHL ALBINO JUNGLE
KAHL ALBINO/HYPO (SUNGLOW)
KAHL ALBINO/HYPO/JUNGLE 
SUPER SALMON/HET KAHL
SUPER SALMON JUNGLE
SALMON HET KAHL
SALMON JUNGLE HET KAHL
NORMAL HET KAHL
NORMAL JUNGLE

hope someone can answer this bad boy for me 

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## paulh

hellocharlieboy said:


> So,
> if I have
> 
> a) Salmon/hypo (poss. super) low expression jungle 66% het Kahl
> b)Visual Kahl
> 
> potential outcomes could be:
> 
> 1-if there are no normals (hypos/sunglows/albinos + some jungle markings)
> *reasonably confirmed super salmon jungle
> *confirmed 66% het is in fact 100% het for kahl
> *confirmed jungle (some of which could be high expression)
> 
> 
> so snake (a) would be redefined as a super salmon jungle 100% het kahl?
> 
> 
> 2-If there are no albinos/sunglows- 66% kahl has not proven out and the outcome would be
> 
> all hypo's/50% hypo's dependant on super proving/not proving out + some jungle markings all will be 100% het kahl?
> 
> 3-if 50% hypo 50% 50% normal no jungle markings, snake (a) would be classified as hypo/poss jungle/kah or just salmon/hypo? or just a hypo?
> 
> is it also possible that with such a pairing year 2 may result in albino/jungles if year 1 didnt?
> 
> FINALLY!!!!!!
> IF SNAKE WAS SUPER SALMON/JUNGLE 100% KAHL WHAT WOULD THE POTENTIAL OUTCOMES BE % ?
> 
> KAHLALBINO
> KAHL ALBINO JUNGLE
> KAHL ALBINO/HYPO (SUNGLOW)
> KAHL ALBINO/HYPO/JUNGLE
> SUPER SALMON/HET KAHL
> SUPER SALMON JUNGLE
> SALMON HET KAHL
> SALMON JUNGLE HET KAHL
> NORMAL HET KAHL
> NORMAL JUNGLE
> 
> hope someone can answer this bad boy for me
> 
> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


1. Yes, but "hypos/sunglows/albinos + some jungle markings" must be changed to "hypos/sunglows + some jungle markings". If the parent is supersalmon, all the babies must be salmon (AKA hypo) or salmon combined with something else (as in sunglow). And you have to have at least 7 babies to get a 99% probability for that conclusion.

2. Yes. Again, you must have at least 7 babies to get a 99% probability for that conclusion.

3. Depending on who you talked to, it might be classed as a salmon or hypo or salmon hypo. Again, at least 7 babies in the litter.

Yes. If there were less than 7 babies in the litter, I'd definitely try a second year. Even if there were more than seven babies in the litter, a second year might get lucky. That is the difference between 99% probability and 100% certainty.

Finally, 

super salmon jungle het kahl albino x Kahl albino -->
1/4 (25%) salmon Kahl albino (sunglow)
1/4 (25%) salmon het Kahl albino 
1/4 (25%) salmon jungle Kahl albino 
1/4 (25%) salmon jungle het Kahl albino

Fractions are odds per baby, not per litter.


----------



## gnostics

nice only 2 things what would out come be super ghost male x super salmon female ,
and when u breed 2 hets 2gather all hets produced would be 66% possiable hets


----------



## bothrops

gnostics said:


> nice only 2 things what would out come be super ghost male x super salmon female ,
> and when u breed 2 hets 2gather all hets produced would be 66% possiable hets


super ghost x super salmon

both parents are homozygous salmon (only have salmon/hypo to give) so all offspring would be super salmon.

male is homozygous anery, mother is homozygous 'not-anery' at that locus

so all offsrping would be 100% het anery

so offsrping from this pairing

100% super salmon 100% het anery (AKA het ghost)


2- Yes, you are correct, het to het makes all non-visual offspring 66% het when talking recessive mutations. The odds are the same with co-dom traits, except you will be able to see wether the animal is het or not so there is no need for the probablity to enter the equation!


----------



## paulh

bothrops said:


> 2- Yes, you are correct, het to het makes all non-visual offspring 66% het when talking recessive mutations. The odds are the same with co-dom traits, except you will be able to see wether the animal is het or not so there is no need for the probablity to enter the equation!


A mutant gene can be dominant, codominant, or recessive to a mutant gene. The quote is correct for codominant and recessive mutants but leaves out dominant mutants.

Het dominant to het dominant makes 
1/4 homozygous normal (2 normal genes. Looks and is normal)
2/4 het (1 mutant gene and one normal gene. Looks like snake with two mutant genes)
1/4 homozygous mutant (2 mutant genes. Shows the full effect of the mutant gene)

So, all the snakes that show the effect of the mutant gene are 66% probability het. This is the mirror image of the case with the recessive mutant gene.


----------



## paulh

One way to start a fight on the forums is to ask whether the salmon gene is dominant or codominant to the normal gene. It was originally described as a codominant, but the breeders say the range of appearance in the hets overlaps the range of appearance in the super salmons. So salmon is not an exact fit for either the codominant mutant gene category or dominant mutant gene category. It comes down to where you draw the line. For me, the salmon mutant is a better fit to the dominant category than the codominant category.


----------



## chris25

what would result from a sunglow/dh sunglow pairing?


----------



## bothrops

chris25 said:


> what would result from a sunglow/dh sunglow pairing?


sunglow = hypo and albino

dh sunglow = hypo het albino

albino x albino = 25% normal, 50% het albino, 25% albino

hypo x hypo = 25% normal, 50% hypo, 25% super hypo.


Soooo...

6.25% normal
12.5% hypo
6.25% super hypo

12.5% normal het albino
25% hypo het albino
12.5% super hypo het albino

6.25% albino
12.5% sunglow
6.25% super sunglow

HOWEVER, you'll not be able to tell the difference between the normals and the het albinos OR the hypos and super hypos..therefore all hypos will be 'pos super' an all the non-albinos will be 66% poss het.


----------



## rustygecko1

*nice 1 !!!!!!!*

nice one,great info,thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

_very nice piece of work will be used by lots !!!! cheers _


----------



## TheMonk

Right im wondering if anyone can help me, Im sitting here trying to work out how you get a Nic T+ well my question is.. do you breed a Nic to a T+ to get Nic Het T+ Then breed it back to get Nic T+ Eg, Like breeding an Albino to a Motley to make Motley het Albino ? Genetics confuse me. 

Kind Regards,
Jenny.


----------



## StuG

TheMonk said:


> Right im wondering if anyone can help me, Im sitting here trying to work out how you get a Nic T+ well my question is.. do you breed a Nic to a T+ to get Nic Het T+ Then breed it back to get Nic T+ Eg, Like breeding an Albino to a Motley to make Motley het Albino ? Genetics confuse me.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Jenny.


 
There are about 6 lines of T+ in boas. The Nicaraguan line occurred naturally in a Nic and was proved out by Tom Burke. It is a simple recessive gene so you could buy a pair of hets and pair them or just go straight for a visual. JnB Boas have a cracking female up for sale at the moment for £400 i think!


----------



## TheMonk

Stu.G said:


> There are about 6 lines of T+ in boas. The Nicaraguan line occurred naturally in a Nic and was proved out by Tom Burke. It is a simple recessive gene so you could buy a pair of hets and pair them or just go straight for a visual. JnB Boas have a cracking female up for sale at the moment for £400 i think!


The Only Reason Im Asking Is Because I Was Confused Lol. Don't Want One Not At The Moment Any Way. So The T+ In The Nicaraguan Is Not Bred & Is Naturally There? Eg. You Dont Breed A Nicaraguan To A T+ To Get Hets Then So On And So Forth Its Already There?

Kind Regards Jenny.


----------



## paulh

Stu.G said:


> There are about 6 lines of T+ in boas. The Nicaraguan line occurred naturally in a Nic and was proved out by Tom Burke. It is a simple recessive gene so you could buy a pair of hets and pair them or just go straight for a visual. JnB Boas have a cracking female up for sale at the moment for £400 i think!





TheMonk said:


> The Only Reason Im Asking Is Because I Was Confused Lol. Don't Want One Not At The Moment Any Way. So The T+ In The Nicaraguan Is Not Bred & Is Naturally There? Eg. You Dont Breed A Nicaraguan To A T+ To Get Hets Then So On And So Forth Its Already There?


Here's how I interpret Stu.G's post.

Nic is a locale -- the country of Nicaragua. Nic T+ is a mutant gene that originated in a Nicaraguan locale boa constrictor.

Most Nicaraguan boas are normals. Nic T+ boas are a line of Nicaraguan boas that are T+ albino. Mating a Nic normal to a Nic T+ produces het Nic T+ offspring that derive from boas captured in the country of Nicaragua.

Mating a Nic normal to a boa belonging to one of the other lines of T+ albino boas produces het T+ offspring. But the offspring are not het Nic T+. And some of the wild caught progenitors did not come from the country of Nicaragua.

It would be a lot easier to explain if each T+ mutant gene was given a unique name that did not include a country's name.


----------



## kingcobra

bothrops said:


> sunglow = hypo and albino
> 
> dh sunglow = hypo het albino
> 
> albino x albino = 25% normal, 50% het albino, 25% albino
> 
> hypo x hypo = 25% normal, 50% hypo, 25% super hypo.
> 
> 
> Soooo...
> 
> 6.25% normal
> 12.5% hypo
> 6.25% super hypo
> 
> 12.5% normal het albino
> 25% hypo het albino
> 12.5% super hypo het albino
> 
> 6.25% albino
> 12.5% sunglow
> 6.25% super sunglow
> 
> HOWEVER, you'll not be able to tell the difference between the normals and the het albinos OR the hypos and super hypos..therefore all hypos will be 'pos super' an all the non-albinos will be 66% poss het.


just as a matter of interest,what would the results of a successful paring between these produce?
1. sharp albino male + kahl albino female
2. salmon hypo male +kahl albino female


----------



## paulh

kingcobra said:


> just as a matter of interest,what would the results of a successful paring between these produce?
> 1. sharp albino male + kahl albino female


There are two gene pairs of interest here. The Sharp albino has a pair of Sharp albino mutant genes and a pair of normal genes. The Kahl albino has a pair of normal genes and a pair of Kahl albino mutant genes. 

Each parent gives each offspring one gene from each of its gene pairs. So the Sharp parent gives a Kahl albino gene and a normal gene, while the Kahl albino parent gives a normal gene and a Sharp gene. This reestablishes the gene pairs in the young. 

A normal gene is the most common gene in a given gene pair in the wild population. As the Sharp albino mutant gene and the Kahl mutant are in different gene pairs in different locations in the chromosomes, the corresponding normal genes must be different. When the gene pairs are reestablished, the Sharp albino mutant gene from the male is paired with its normal counterpart from the female. And the Kahl albino mutant gene is paired with its normal counterpart from the male. 

All the offspring look normal. They are double hets -- heterozygous Kahl albino and heterozygous Sharp albino.



kingcobra said:


> 2. salmon hypo male +kahl albino female


There are two gene pairs of interest here. The salmon boa has a Salmon mutant gene paired with a normal gene. Its second gene pair has two normal genes. The Kahl albino has a pair of normal genes and a pair of Kahl albino mutant genes.

Offspring:
1/2 salmon het Kahl albino (AKA double het sunglow)
1/2 normal looking, het Kahl albino
(Odds per baby snake, not per litter.)


----------



## kingcobra

cheers! just about got that to permeate the cranial fog!:lol2:
i must admit technical terms re genetics are something i have not studied to any degree before,the apparant complexity being somewhat intimidating .:gasp:


----------



## bothrops

kingcobra said:


> just as a matter of interest,what would the results of a successful paring between these produce?
> 1. sharp albino male + kahl albino female
> 2. salmon hypo male +kahl albino female





kingcobra said:


> cheers! just about got that to permeate the cranial fog!:lol2:
> i must admit technical terms re genetics are something i have not studied to any degree before,the apparant complexity being somewhat intimidating .:gasp:


The two bits you need from Paul's comprehensive (and technically flawless!) post are..


1. sharp albino male + kahl albino female

100% normal all 100% het Kahl albino and Sharp Albino
(the two lines are incompatible and it is totally pointless to attempt this cross)


2. salmon hypo male +kahl albino female

50% normal 100% het albino
50% hypo 100% het albino (AKA 'dbl het sunglow')


stick one of the male dbl het sunglows back to mom for..

3. salmon hypo het albino male + albino female

25% normal het albino
25% hypo het albino
25% albino
25% sunglows


: victory:




..now hit the books and learn those terms:whip:

:lol2:


----------



## paulh

kingcobra said:


> i must admit technical terms re genetics are something i have not studied to any degree before,the apparant complexity being somewhat intimidating .:gasp:


Technical jargon is a fact of life, whether you are getting into bicycling, soccer, or genetics. 

Here's the URL for a good genetics glossary.

The Corn Calculator - Corn snake genetics prediction

The 12 most useful terms in the glossary are homozygous vs. heterozygous, dominant vs. codominant vs. recessive, gene vs. allele, locus, genotype vs. phenotype, and wild type vs. mutant. These are the ones you really need to know. The rest are second rank useful. There are others that did not seem useful enough to be included.


----------



## Dexter

Hello there, long time away, need help :2thumb:

Is there a good boa morph calculator on the web ?

By the way, can anyone help me get the results for albino x moonglow ?

Cheers


----------



## StuG

Albino x Moonglow is not really an adviced pairing as they are both visual Albinos so could lead to deformities in the offspring but the answer would be 

50% Albino's 100% het Anery
50% Sunglows 100% het Anery


----------



## Dexter

Stu.G said:


> Albino x Moonglow is not really an adviced pairing as they are both visual Albinos so could lead to deformities in the offspring but the answer would be
> 
> 50% Albino's 100% het Anery
> 50% Sunglows 100% het Anery


Thanks Stu : victory:

Albino Het Anery = het snow, right ?
Sunglow Het Anery = het moonglow, right ?


----------



## BecciBoo

Dexter said:


> Thanks Stu : victory:
> 
> Albino Het Anery = het snow, right ?
> Sunglow Het Anery = het moonglow, right ?


Yes : victory:


----------



## paulh

Dexter said:


> Thanks Stu : victory:
> 
> Albino Het Anery = het snow, right ?
> Sunglow Het Anery = het moonglow, right ?


Het snow and het moonglow are a confusing way to describe these boas, IMO.

An albino het anery has a pair of albino mutant genes and an anerythristic mutant gene paired with a normal gene. 

A snow has a pair of albino mutant genes and a pair of anerythristic mutant genes.

I would expect a het snow (AKA dh snow) to have an albino mutant gene paired with its corresponding normal gene and an anerythristic mutant gene paired with its corresponding normal gene.

Having the same name for two or more different gene configurations is a great way to confuse people.

A sunglow het anery boa has three gene pairs of interest. There is a salmon (AKA hypo) mutant gene paired with its corresponding normal gene, a pair of albino mutant genes and an anerythristic mutant gene paired with a normal gene. 

I would expect a het moonglow (AKA triple het moonglow) to have a salmon (AKA hypo) mutant gene paired with its corresponding normal gene, an albino mutant gene paired with its corresponding normal gene and an anerythristic mutant gene paired with its corresponding normal gene.

Having the same name for two or more different gene configurations is a great way to confuse people.

And if an albino het anerythristic is het snow, would an anerythristic het albino also be het snow? That would be confusion compounded.


----------



## bothrops

paulh said:


> Het snow and het moonglow are a confusing way to describe these boas, IMO.
> 
> An albino het anery has a pair of albino mutant genes and an anerythristic mutant gene paired with a normal gene.
> 
> A snow has a pair of albino mutant genes and a pair of anerythristic mutant genes.
> 
> I would expect a het snow (AKA dh snow) to have an albino mutant gene paired with its corresponding normal gene and an anerythristic mutant gene paired with its corresponding normal gene.
> 
> Having the same name for two or more different gene configurations is a great way to confuse people.
> 
> A sunglow het anery boa has three gene pairs of interest. There is a salmon (AKA hypo) mutant gene paired with its corresponding normal gene, a pair of albino mutant genes and an anerythristic mutant gene paired with a normal gene.
> 
> I would expect a het moonglow (AKA triple het moonglow) to have a salmon (AKA hypo) mutant gene paired with its corresponding normal gene, an albino mutant gene paired with its corresponding normal gene and an anerythristic mutant gene paired with its corresponding normal gene.
> 
> Having the same name for two or more different gene configurations is a great way to confuse people.
> 
> And if an albino het anerythristic is het snow, would an anerythristic het albino also be het snow? That would be confusion compounded.


Don't see the issue if written in full as the visual will define the difference.

i.e.

anerytheristic het snow = anerytheristic het albino

albino het snow = albino het anerytheristic

sunglow het moonglow = sunglow het anerythristic = 



However I would only refer to a hypo dbl het albino anery as a 'trp het moonglow' and would not consider a sunglow het anery as a 'trp het moonglow'.


----------



## BecciBoo

I have finished the updated list and have it in a PDF file

http://www.jnb-boas.co.uk/Boa Parent Chart.pdf


----------



## Stary eyed

Becci, I have been trying to contact you.:whistling2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

isnt it all lots of fun!


----------



## lj89

if i bred my kahl albino female boa to a snow boa what would it produce? it is het for anery but the shop i got it from provided no paperwork with her, just wondering if i could produce snows even if it turns out she isnt het for anery? any help would be great:2thumb:


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs

lj89 said:


> if i bred my kahl albino female boa to a snow boa what would it produce? it is het for anery but the shop i got it from provided no paperwork with her, just wondering if i could produce snows even if it turns out she isnt het for anery? any help would be great:2thumb:


 if it is het for anery yes you could produce snows if not then no you cant but the babys will all be het for snow


----------



## BecciBoo

lj89 said:


> if i bred my kahl albino female boa to a snow boa what would it produce? it is het for anery but the shop i got it from provided no paperwork with her, just wondering if i could produce snows even if it turns out she isnt het for anery? any help would be great:2thumb:


Albino het Anery x Snow = 

50% Snow
50% Albino het Anery

Albino x Snow = 
100% Albino het Anery


----------



## lj89

thats brilliant thanks for your help, im really struggling to decide what to breed to her, wether or not to risk the putting to a snow to her and maybe producing snows or trying something else but i dunno what lol, anythoughts? it was a reputable shop that i got her from. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## UnBOAlievable_Morphs

lj89 said:


> thats brilliant thanks for your help, im really struggling to decide what to breed to her, wether or not to risk the putting to a snow to her and maybe producing snows or trying something else but i dunno what lol, anythoughts? it was a reputable shop that i got her from. any help would be appreciated.


 personaly i would never breed 2 albinos together as its such a weak gene but theres loads of people that still do it so really its up to you


----------



## lj89

yeh ive read about the defectes that can happen with those pairings, what if i bred my albino to a hypo? would that produce a sunglow? ive read that somewhere but ive got no idea if its true.


----------



## mikerichards

lj89 said:


> yeh ive read about the defectes that can happen with those pairings, what if i bred my albino to a hypo? would that produce a sunglow? ive read that somewhere but ive got no idea if its true.


Not unless the hypo is het for albino.

Albino is a recessive morph, so both snakes have to carry it either visually or as a het for any possibility of babies showing.
Hypo is a co dominant, so as long as one parent is showing it, at least about half of the babies will show it.


----------



## gary m

thats the one, top notch well done


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

With the prices of Sunglows at the moment it's cheaper to buy one than make one! 
:lol2:


----------



## Askeladden

Hi

I am new to this forum, but not new to keeping and breeding boas. Until now I've only been keeping normal ones but recently I obtained a group of different boa morps:

1.0 normal het albino
1.0 ghost
0.1 hypo DH sunglow
0.1 albino het sunglow

My long term goal with these boas is to produce super sunglows, snows and moonglow, maybe even super moonglow.

Now, I've been trying to read up on how to determine what the outcome of the different pairings would be, but I have to admit that I find it all a bit confusing. Maybe I'm just plain dumb, but I'm having trouble grasping these different terms like "recessive genes, incomplete dominance, dominant, co-dominant" and so forth. I've bought the book by Vincent Russo "The Complete Boa Constricor", and read trought it, trying to use the Punnett square technique to determine what kind of different morphs I can produce with the boas I have.

So I was hoping some you guys could help me out.

If I was to bred my ghost male to my albino het sunglow female, what kind of different morphs would they produce?

And what if I bred my ghost male to my hypo DH sunglow female?

And last, what if I bred my normal het albino male to my albino het sunglow female?

Any help with this would be greatly appriciated :whistling2:


----------



## paulh

I have Russo's book. Removing the genetics chapter would have improved the average quality and might have reduced the cost. Pritzel's Genetics for Herpers booklet is much better.

Incomplete dominance and codominance have different meanings when you get into biochemical genetics. For a breeder's purposes, they mean the same thing. I have a no-frills genetics guide post one or two pages earlier in this sticky that defines dominant, codominant, and recessive genes as simply as possible.

Boas have many thousands of gene pairs. These problems involve three gene pairs, maximum. Every unspecified gene pair can be assumed to contain two normal genes and can be ignored.

Every gene pair is either homozygous or heterozygous.
Homozygous = the two genes in a gene pair are the same. Examples: two normal genes, 2 hypo genes, 2 albino genes.
Heterozygous (slang: het) = the two genes in a gene pair are NOT the same. Examples: a normal gene and an albino gene, a hypo gene and a normal gene. A snake with a heterozygous gene pair often looks normal but is not required to look normal. A het hypo boa (with a hypo gene paired with a normal gene) does not look normal; it is a hypo boa.

Gene pair #1. A boa requires a hypo gene and a normal gene to be a hypo boa. Genetically a hypo boa is het hypo.
Gene pair #1. A boa requires 2 hypo genes to be a super hypo boa. Genetically a super hypo boa is homozygous hypo.
Gene pair #2. A boa requires an albino gene and a normal gene to be a het albino boa. Het albino boas look normal.
Gene pair #2. A boa requires 2 albino genes to be an albino boa.
Gene pair #3. A boa requires an anerythristic gene and a normal gene to be a het anerythristic boa. Het anerythristic boas look normal.
Gene pair #3. A boa requires 2 anerythristic genes to be an anerythristic boa.

A sunglow boa is a hypo albino boa.
A super sunglow boa is a super hypo albino boa.
A ghost boa is a hypo anerythristic boa.
A super ghost boa is a super hypo anerythristic boa.
A moonglow boa is a hypo albino anerythristic boa.
A super moonglow boa is a super hypo albino anerythristic boa.
A snow boa is an albino anerythristic boa.
A hypo dh sunglow is a hypo het albino boa.

Your albino het sunglow is just an albino. An albino het sunglow would be an albino het hypo, which is a sunglow.

normal het albino x hypo DH sunglow -->
3/8 hypo
1/8 hypo albino = sunglow
3/8 normal
1/8 albino
The normal and hypo snakes have a 66% probability of being het albino
The fractions are the probability of a given outcome per baby, not per litter.

normal het albino x albino -->
1/2 normal het albino
1/2 albino
The fractions are the probability of a given outcome per baby, not per litter.

ghost x hypo DH sunglow -->
3/4 hypo het anerythristic = hypo DH ghost
1/4 normal looking het anerythristic
Each hypo baby has a 33% chance of being super hypo.
Each baby has a 50% chance of being het albino.
The fractions are the probability of a given outcome per baby, not per litter.

ghost x albino -->
1/2 hypo het albino het anerythristic = hypo triple het moonglow
1/2 normal looking het albino het anerythristic = normal DH snow
The fractions are the probability of a given outcome per baby, not per litter.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Askeladden

thank you very much for taking the time to answer all my questions, i really appriciate it :2thumb:

i went straight ahead and ordered the Charles Pritzel genetics for herpers directly from the author, signed an laminated:lolsign:

i've decided to breed the 0.1 albino to the 1.0 ghost, and the 0.1hypo DH sunglow to the 1.0 normal het albino. they were all born in june/july 2010 so i will not attempt to breed them until 2013, by then i hope the females have gained enough mass to be bred.

i would like to ask you a couple more qustions though, if you don't mind?

when i breed the albino/ghost pair, i will probably get 50% hypos TH moonglow, and 50% normals DH snow if i have understood this correctly.

if i:

1: breed a male and female hypo TH moonglow, what morphs can i expect to get?

2: breed a male and female normal DH snow, what morphs can i expect to get?

3: breed a male/female hypo TH moonglow to a male/female normal DH snow, what morphs can i expect to get?

a few hours ago i saw some pictures of a morph i haven't seen before, called "snowglow", have you seen these boas? personally, i think that is the most beautiful boa morph i've ever seen. would it be possible for me to breed that morph with the boas i currently have, or do i have to obtain boas with different genes to produce this specific morph?


----------



## Shed

Im guessing your albino is kahl and im pretty sure ive covered all the outcomes here 

1: breed a male and female hypo TH moonglow, what morphs can i expect to get?
Moonglows, snows, albinos 66% anery, sunglows 66% anery, ghosts 66% albino, anery 66% albino, hypo 66% th moonglow, normals 66% dh snow. Those with the hypo gene are poss supers

2: breed a male and female normal DH snow, what morphs can i expect to get?
snows, albinos 66% anery, anery 66% albino, normals 66% dh snow.

3: breed a male/female hypo TH moonglow to a male/female normal DH snow, what morphs can i expect to get?
Moonglows, snows, albinos 66% anery, sunglows 66% anery, ghosts 66% albino, anery 66% albino, hypo 66% th moonglow, normals 66% dh snow.

a few hours ago i saw some pictures of a morph i haven't seen before, called "snowglow", have you seen these boas? personally, i think that is the most beautiful boa morph i've ever seen. would it be possible for me to breed that morph with the boas i currently have, or do i have to obtain boas with different genes to produce this specific morph?[/QUOTE]
Snowglows are the sharp albino equivalent of kahl moonglows so if your albino is kahl youd need a sharp strain albino to produce the snowglows


----------



## Askeladden

thank you Shed :notworthy:

you are right about my albino being kahl.

guess i'll have to add a sharp albino strain boa to my collection then, if i ever want to create the snowglow morph.


----------



## bothrops

Askeladden said:


> thank you Shed :notworthy:
> 
> you are right about my albino being kahl.
> 
> guess i'll have to add a sharp albino strain boa to my collection then, if i ever want to create the snowglow morph.


You'll have to add more than one! Kahl strain and Sharp strain are incompatible so you won't get any sharp babies from breeding to the Kahls.: victory:


----------



## Askeladden

i see..

thanx for the information bothrops, i did not know that.

i've been reading a bit about the sharp strain this morning, and it seems i will have to put mye plans of breeding snowglows on hold for now, unless i win the lottery or something :banghead: at least i will be able to produce moonglows an snows sometime in the future 

i've also been checking the availability of sharp strains in my country (norway), and have yet to find anyone who has them. 

off topic, something that further complicates things, is that it's actually illegal to keep any kind of herptile in norway, and has been for about 35 years :2wallbang: . i actually got arrested and thrown in jail a few years ago, because some asshole decided to call the authorities anonymously and rat me out. they found 23 snakes in my house (whitch at that time was the largest amount of herptiles ever seized in norway, lol), including a bunch of different cornsnakes morphs, a pair of boas that was actually copulating when the pigs came knocking on my door. i also had a breeding group of ball pythons, and morelia spilota spilota "high yellow" morph whitch i had paid more than 1000£ for :cussing:

snakes worth thousands of pounds was killed by the government officials, because of a 35 year old law, based on prejudices and fear by the group of people that made it, instead of scientific facts.. this sucks..

anyways, norway and iceland are the only two countries in europe where its illegal to keep herps, did you guys know that? probably the only countries in the world, as far as i am aware. but finally, the government have come to their senses, and decided to legalize a limited amount of easy kept herps, it is only formalities that remain now i believe, and sometime within 2012/2013 it will be legalized, most likely, and all of those who have herps (it's estimated that somewhere around 80000 and 1200000 people have herps in their homes, in spite of the fact that it is illegal) won't have to hide their herps and feel like criminals any more :cheers:





































,


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

you are naughty


----------



## Dexter

paulh said:


> I have Russo's book. Removing the genetics chapter would have improved the average quality and might have reduced the cost. Pritzel's Genetics for Herpers booklet is much better.
> 
> Incomplete dominance and codominance have different meanings when you get into biochemical genetics. For a breeder's purposes, they mean the same thing. I have a no-frills genetics guide post one or two pages earlier in this sticky that defines dominant, codominant, and recessive genes as simply as possible.
> 
> Boas have many thousands of gene pairs. These problems involve three gene pairs, maximum. Every unspecified gene pair can be assumed to contain two normal genes and can be ignored.
> 
> Every gene pair is either homozygous or heterozygous.
> Homozygous = the two genes in a gene pair are the same. Examples: two normal genes, 2 hypo genes, 2 albino genes.
> Heterozygous (slang: het) = the two genes in a gene pair are NOT the same. Examples: a normal gene and an albino gene, a hypo gene and a normal gene. A snake with a heterozygous gene pair often looks normal but is not required to look normal. A het hypo boa (with a hypo gene paired with a normal gene) does not look normal; it is a hypo boa.
> 
> Gene pair #1. A boa requires a hypo gene and a normal gene to be a hypo boa. Genetically a hypo boa is het hypo.
> Gene pair #1. A boa requires 2 hypo genes to be a super hypo boa. Genetically a super hypo boa is homozygous hypo.
> Gene pair #2. A boa requires an albino gene and a normal gene to be a het albino boa. Het albino boas look normal.
> Gene pair #2. A boa requires 2 albino genes to be an albino boa.
> Gene pair #3. A boa requires an anerythristic gene and a normal gene to be a het anerythristic boa. Het anerythristic boas look normal.
> Gene pair #3. A boa requires 2 anerythristic genes to be an anerythristic boa.
> 
> A sunglow boa is a hypo albino boa.
> A super sunglow boa is a super hypo albino boa.
> A ghost boa is a hypo anerythristic boa.
> A super ghost boa is a super hypo anerythristic boa.
> A moonglow boa is a hypo albino anerythristic boa.
> A super moonglow boa is a super hypo albino anerythristic boa.
> A snow boa is an albino anerythristic boa.
> A hypo dh sunglow is a hypo het albino boa.
> 
> Your albino het sunglow is just an albino. An albino het sunglow would be an albino het hypo, which is a sunglow.
> 
> normal het albino x hypo DH sunglow -->
> 3/8 hypo
> 1/8 hypo albino = sunglow
> 3/8 normal
> 1/8 albino
> The normal and hypo snakes have a 66% probability of being het albino
> The fractions are the probability of a given outcome per baby, not per litter.
> 
> normal het albino x albino -->
> 1/2 normal het albino
> 1/2 albino
> The fractions are the probability of a given outcome per baby, not per litter.
> 
> ghost x hypo DH sunglow -->
> 3/4 hypo het anerythristic = hypo DH ghost
> 1/4 normal looking het anerythristic
> Each hypo baby has a 33% chance of being super hypo.
> Each baby has a 50% chance of being het albino.
> The fractions are the probability of a given outcome per baby, not per litter.
> 
> ghost x albino -->
> 1/2 hypo het albino het anerythristic = hypo triple het moonglow
> 1/2 normal looking het albino het anerythristic = normal DH snow
> The fractions are the probability of a given outcome per baby, not per litter.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Hi Paul, thanks for your very instructive post as usual. I'm currently studying biology at Uni in Brazil, and I intend to do my final essay about boa genetics. I'm finding it very hard to get hold of Pritzel's book in Brazil. I wonder if you know any punnett square software I can download.

By the way, rather than Pritzel's book, I'll be looking forward to buying Paul H's book anytime soon :2thumb:


----------



## Askeladden

Dexter.

You can order Pritzels book directly from the author (signed an laminated if you wish), at his website:

CCCorns - Home

he ships worldwide, and accepts visa, mastercard and paypal as payment-methods.

regarding punnett square software downlods, i dont know of any, but i'm sure paulh or some of the other guys in this forum can help you with that.


----------



## Dexter

Nice one : victory:


----------



## Dexter

paulh said:


> Every gene pair is either homozygous or heterozygous.
> Homozygous = the two genes in a gene pair are the same. Examples: two normal genes, 2 hypo genes, 2 albino genes.
> Heterozygous (slang: het) = the two genes in a gene pair are NOT the same. Examples: a normal gene and an albino gene, a hypo gene and a normal gene. A snake with a heterozygous gene pair often looks normal but is not required to look normal. A het hypo boa (with a hypo gene paired with a normal gene) does not look normal; it is a hypo boa.
> 
> Gene pair #1. A boa requires a hypo gene and a normal gene to be a hypo boa. Genetically a hypo boa is het hypo.
> Gene pair #1. A boa requires 2 hypo genes to be a super hypo boa. Genetically a super hypo boa is homozygous hypo.
> Gene pair #2. A boa requires an albino gene and a normal gene to be a het albino boa. Het albino boas look normal.
> Gene pair #2. A boa requires 2 albino genes to be an albino boa.
> Gene pair #3. A boa requires an anerythristic gene and a normal gene to be a het anerythristic boa. Het anerythristic boas look normal.
> Gene pair #3. A boa requires 2 anerythristic genes to be an anerythristic boa.
> 
> A sunglow boa is a hypo albino boa.
> A super sunglow boa is a super hypo albino boa.
> A ghost boa is a hypo anerythristic boa.
> A super ghost boa is a super hypo anerythristic boa.
> A moonglow boa is a hypo albino anerythristic boa.
> A super moonglow boa is a super hypo albino anerythristic boa.
> A snow boa is an albino anerythristic boa.
> A hypo dh sunglow is a hypo het albino boa.
> 
> Your albino het sunglow is just an albino. An albino het sunglow would be an albino het hypo, which is a sunglow.


Hi Paul, me again ...

I was practicing some punnett squares when I realised that my main difficulty rather than calculating and interpreting the results, is establishing the pair of genes to use in the square.

For instance:

Normal: NN
Normal het albino: Na (or Aa)
Albino: aa
Het hypo: Hh
Super hypo: hh
Normal het anery: Ny (or Yy)
Anery: yy

Trouble is when I start trying to understand how to describe the DH stuff. For instance, how would I call the genes for mutations such as:

Snow
Sunglow
Ghost
Moonglow

Can you pls shed some light ?


----------



## paulh

Dexter said:


> Hi Paul, me again ...
> 
> I was practicing some punnett squares when I realised that my main difficulty rather than calculating and interpreting the results, is establishing the pair of genes to use in the square.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> Normal: NN
> Normal het albino: Na (or Aa)
> Albino: aa
> Het hypo: Hh
> Super hypo: hh
> Normal het anery: Ny (or Yy)
> Anery: yy
> 
> Trouble is when I start trying to understand how to describe the DH stuff. For instance, how would I call the genes for mutations such as:
> 
> Snow
> Sunglow
> Ghost
> Moonglow
> 
> Can you pls shed some light ?


I don't like N for normal. It uses an alphabet character that could be used for a gene. And the plus character is the world wide recognized genetics symbol for the wild type gene at each locus. Either the plus symbol alone or as a superscript to the base letter.

a = Kahl albino
an = anerythristic
Sa = salmon (AKA hypo) (the designator used in Ihle et al paper in Journal of Heredity)
/ = separates mother's and father's contribution to the genotypes.

snow = albino anerythristic = a/a an/an
Sunglow = Sa/+ a/a
Ghost = Sa/+ an/an
Moonglow = Sa/+ a/a an/an

Normal: +/+
Normal het albino: +/a
Albino: a/a
Het hypo: Sa/+
Super hypo: Sa/Sa
Normal het anery: +/an

Will get back about Punnett square software. But IMO only masochists use Punnett squares or more than 16 cells. A branching system is faster and more efficient.


----------



## paulh

Try the Bifido Punnett square calculator. You will have to do a search for it because I do not remember where I found it. It is freeware for Windows.


----------



## paulh

Here is Genetics teaching Guide developed by Ron Michelotti Of Class Reptilia. It uses boas.

http://www.pointloma.edu/sites/default/files/filemanager/Biology/Grad_Biology/Snake_Activities.pdf

Some more gene combinations:
normal DH snow = het albino het anerythristic = +/a +/an
hypo DH sunglow = het hypo het albino = Sa/+ +/a
hypo TH moonglow = het hypo het albino het anerythristic = Sa/+ +/a +/an


----------



## Dexter

Thanks a lot Paul !!!


----------



## Laura_M

hi im still trying to get my head around the morphs and genetics and just when i think i have got it figured out , i get all confued again! 
I currently have a pastel female , who is possibly jungle , however shes very low expression if she is . I have seen a hypo 66% het albino so what would my outcomes be ?
what the het for albino be passed down to the offspring ? i kno that my female doesnt have the albino gene see . i just cant wrap my head around it all!
what does 66% het albino mean ? and how does it come to be 66% not 100% or 50% etc?
any help would be much appreciated as i feel like my head could explode lol!


----------



## mikerichards

Hopefully i have helped with this on FB!


----------



## Laura_M

U have def mate


----------



## bothrops

Laura_M said:


> hi im still trying to get my head around the morphs and genetics and just when i think i have got it figured out , i get all confued again!
> I currently have a pastel female , who is possibly jungle , however shes very low expression if she is . I have seen a hypo 66% het albino so what would my outcomes be ?
> what the het for albino be passed down to the offspring ? i kno that my female doesnt have the albino gene see . i just cant wrap my head around it all!
> what does 66% het albino mean ? and how does it come to be 66% not 100% or 50% etc?
> any help would be much appreciated as i feel like my head could explode lol!


When you breed a 100% het animal to another 100% het animal then the outcome is as follows:

25% normal
50% heterozygous
25% visual


As the 'het' or 'heterozygous' animals are completely indistinguishable from the normals then this is where the 66% comes in.

Basically, once you have removed the visual animals, the remaining 75% all have a 33% chance of being completely normal and a 66% chance of carrying a single copy of the recessive gene.

Therefore, we sell all the normal offspring from a het x het mating as '66% possible het' as each normal animal has a 66% chance of being het and a 33% chance of being normal.


----------



## bladeblaster

bothrops said:


> all have a 33% chance of being completely normal and a 66% chance of carrying a single copy of the recessive gene.


 
what about the other 1% :whistling2:


----------



## paulh

The other 1% is rounding error. The percentages are really 33-1/3% and 66-2/3%, but they are rounded down to 33% and 66% respectively.


----------



## bladeblaster

paulh said:


> The other 1% is rounding error. The percentages are really 33-1/3% and 66-2/3%, but they are rounded down to 33% and 66% respectively.


honest? :lol2:


----------



## bothrops

I think Terry was being daft Paul!

But yes, as pointed out by Paul the actual expected results are one third normals (homozygous) and two thirds heterozygous animals.


----------



## Dexter

paulh said:


> A chart for all the possible matings involving three gene pairs would have 216 matings. I hate to see a project left only a quarter done, but I had no intention of completing it manually. On the other hand, once a computer is programmed to do something, it can do a job faster and more accurately than a human. And a program for boa constrictors can be modified to do leopard geckos or corn snakes. So here is a link to both the program's output for boas and its source code (in the Python language, which can run on Macs, PCs, Linux boxes, and others):
> 
> three loci
> 
> The file is freely distributable, so save it if you want it. My web access may be much more limited in a few months. If so, that file will go away.


Does anyone know if I can still get this program suggested by Paul ?


----------



## paulh

That web site went away last year, but I still have the program and its output on my hard drive. Send me a personal message with your e-mail address, and I will give you the file.

By the way, that is 216 unique matings. If you take into account parent sex and different gene combinations the possible mating number rises to 729.


----------



## paulh

Here is a copy of the program. Have fun messing around with it.

# Title: locus_3.py
# Author: Paul Hollander, Copyright 2009, Paul Hollander
# Language: Python 2.5.2. May work in other versions of Python 2 but not in Python 3.
# Purpose: prints out all the results of all possible three locus matings. 
# *****************************************************************
# This is free software. You can redistribute it and/or modify it
# under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by 
# the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or 
# (at your option) any later version.
# This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, 
# but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of 
# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. See the 
# GNU General Public License for more details. 

import sys
from string import splitfields, uppercase, lowercase, upper, lower

# Gene symbols:
# Sa = salmon, a = Kahl albino, an = anerythristic, wt = + = wild type

def header():
print "Program name: locus_3.py"
print "Author: Paul Hollander, Copyright 2009, Paul Hollander\n"
print "This program is free software distributable under the terms of\nthe GNU General Public License, version 2 or later."
print "This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful," 
print "but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of" 
print "MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. See the" 
print "GNU General Public License for more details.\n" 
return (0)

header ()
mutant = ["Sa", "a", "an"] 
m1 = ["salmon", "albino", "anerythristic"]
wt = "+"

x = [[], [], []]

for L0 in range (0, 3):
xx = mutant[L0] + "//" + mutant[L0]
x[L0].insert (0, xx)
xxx = mutant[L0][:1]
xx = mutant[L0] + "//" + wt
if xxx == lower (xxx):
 xx = wt + "//" + mutant[L0]
x[L0].insert (1, xx)
xx = wt + "//" + wt
x[L0].insert (2, xx)

combo_g = [[["x", "x", "x"], ["x", "x", "x"], ["x", "x", "x"]], [["x", "x", "x"], ["x", "x", "x"], ["x", "x", "x"]], [["x", "x", "x"], ["x", "x", "x"], ["x", "x", "x"]]]
combo_p = [[["x", "x", "x"], ["x", "x", "x"], ["x", "x", "x"]], [["x", "x", "x"], ["x", "x", "x"], ["x", "x", "x"]], [["x", "x", "x"], ["x", "x", "x"], ["x", "x", "x"]]]

for L0 in range (0, 3):
for L1 in range (0, 3):
for L2 in range (0, 3):
xx = x[0][L0] + " " + x[1][L1] + " " + x[2][L2]
combo_g[L0][L1].insert (L2, xx)

combo_p[0][0].insert (0, "super moonglow")
combo_p[0][0].insert (1, "super sunglow het anerythristic")
combo_p[0][0].insert (2, "super sunglow")
combo_p[0][1].insert (0, "super ghost het albino")
combo_p[0][1].insert (1, "super salmon het albino het anerythristic")
combo_p[0][1].insert (2, "super salmon het albino")
combo_p[0][2].insert (0, "super ghost")
combo_p[0][2].insert (1, "super salmon het anerythristic")
combo_p[0][2].insert (2, "super salmon")
combo_p[1][0].insert (0, "moonglow")
combo_p[1][0].insert (1, "sunglow het anerythristic")
combo_p[1][0].insert (2, "sunglow")
combo_p[1][1].insert (0, "ghost het albino")
combo_p[1][1].insert (1, "salmon het albino het anerythristic")
combo_p[1][1].insert (2, "salmon het albino")
combo_p[1][2].insert (0, "ghost")
combo_p[1][2].insert (1, "salmon het anerythristic")
combo_p[1][2].insert (2, "salmon")
combo_p[2][0].insert (0, "snow")
combo_p[2][0].insert (1, "albino het anerythristic")
combo_p[2][0].insert (2, "albino")
combo_p[2][1].insert (0, "anerythristic het albino")
combo_p[2][1].insert (1, "normal het albino het anerythristic")
combo_p[2][1].insert (2, "normal het albino")
combo_p[2][2].insert (0, "anerythristic")
combo_p[2][2].insert (1, "normal het anerythristic")
combo_p[2][2].insert (2, "normal")

pRotor = [[0, 0], [0, 1], [0, 2], [1, 1], [1, 2], [2, 2]]
bRotor = [[0], [0, 1], [1], [0, 1, 2], [1, 2], [2]]
numerator =[[1], [1, 1], [1], [1, 2, 1], [1, 1], [1]]
denominator = [1, 2, 1, 4, 2, 1]

f = open ("output.txt", "w")

print >>f, "Genes:"
for L0 in range (0, 3):
print >>f, "%s = %s" % (mutant[L0], m1[L0])
print >>f, "%s = wild type or normal\n" % (wt)
print >>f, "Gene pairs:"
print >>f, "%s %s %s" % (x[0][0], x[1][0], x[2][0])
print >>f, "%s %s %s" % (x[0][1], x[1][1], x[2][1])
print >>f, "%s %s %s" % (x[0][2], x[1][2], x[2][2])
print >>f, " "

print >>f, "Gene combinations:"
for L0 in range (0, 3):
for L1 in range (0, 3):
for L2 in range (0, 3):
print >>f, "%s = %s" % (combo_g[L0][L1][L2], combo_p[L0][L1][L2])
print >>f, " "

print >>f, "Six possible matings per locus:"
for L0 in range (0, 6):
print >>f, x[0][pRotor [L0][0]], "X", x[0][pRotor [L0][1]]
print >>f, " "
for L0 in range (0, 6):
print >>f, x[1][pRotor [L0][0]], "X", x[1][pRotor [L0][1]]
print >>f, " "
for L0 in range (0, 6):
print >>f, x[2][pRotor [L0][0]], "X", x[2][pRotor [L0][1]]

print >>f, " "

count = 0
start = 3
end = 0
step = -1
p_cent = "%"
for L0 in range (0, 6):
for L1 in range (0, 6):
for L2 in range (0, 6):
print >>f, "Mating %d." % (count)
print >>f, x[0][pRotor [L0][0]], x[1][pRotor [L1][0]], x[2][pRotor [L2][0]], "(%s) X" % (combo_p[pRotor [L0][0]][pRotor [L1][0]][pRotor [L2][0]])
print >>f, x[0][pRotor [L0][1]], x[1][pRotor [L1][1]], x[2][pRotor [L2][1]], "(%s) -->" % (combo_p[pRotor [L0][1]][pRotor [L1][1]][pRotor [L2][1]])
count = count + 1
genometer = [[0, 0], [0, 0], [0, 0], [0, 0]]
genometer [3][1] = len (numerator [L2])
genometer [2][1] = len (numerator [L1])
genometer [1][1] = len (numerator [L0])
genometer [0][1] = 1
fraction_bot = 1
fraction_bot = fraction_bot * denominator [L0] * denominator [L1] * denominator [L2]
flag = 0
while flag == 0:
fraction_top = 1
fraction_top = fraction_top * numerator[L0] [genometer [1][0]] * numerator[L1] [genometer [2][0]] * numerator[L2] [genometer [3][0]]
print >>f, "%d/%d" % (fraction_top, fraction_bot),
pc = (100.0 * fraction_top) / fraction_bot
if pc == int (pc):
print >>f, "(%d%s)" % (pc, p_cent),
elif pc > 10:
print >>f, "(%.1f%s)" % (pc, p_cent),
elif pc > 4:
print >>f, "(%.2f%s)" % (pc, p_cent),
elif pc > 2:
print >>f, "(%.3f%s)" % (pc, p_cent),
else:
print >>f, "(%.4f%s)" % (pc, p_cent),

print >>f, "%s %s %s (%s)" % (x [0][bRotor [L0][genometer[1][0]]], x [1][bRotor [L1][genometer[2][0]]], x [2][bRotor [L2][genometer[3][0]]], combo_p[bRotor [L0][genometer[1][0]]][bRotor [L1][genometer[2][0]]][bRotor [L2][genometer[3][0]]])

genometer [3] [0] = genometer [3] [0] + 1
if genometer [3] [0] == genometer [3] [1]:
genometer [3] [0] = 0
genometer [2] [0] = genometer [2] [0] + 1
if genometer [2] [0] == genometer [2] [1]:
genometer [2] [0] = 0
genometer [1] [0] = genometer [1] [0] + 1
if genometer [1] [0] == genometer [1] [1]:
genometer [1] [0] = 0
genometer [0] [0] = genometer [0] [0] + 1
if genometer [0] [0] == genometer [0] [1]:
genometer [0] [0] = 0
flag = 1
print >>f, " "

f.close()

xx = raw_input("Done. See the output.txt file.\n\nPress the RETURN key to leave the program.")


----------



## [email protected]

hi all im geting a kharl albino het anery female and a sunglow het anery poss het moonglow what would i breed with these ladies to make something new or some moonglows cheers


----------



## paulh

danward1990 said:


> hi all im geting a kharl albino het anery female and a sunglow het anery poss het moonglow what would i breed with these ladies to make something new or some moonglows cheers


A moonglow has a hypo (= salmon) mutant gene paired with a normal gene, two albino mutant genes, and two anerythristic mutant genes.

Sunglow het anery = sunglow het moonglow. It has a hypo (= salmon) mutant gene paired with a normal gene, two albino mutant genes, and an anerythristic mutant gene paired with a normal gene.

A Kahl (not kharl) albino het anery has two normal genes, two albino mutant genes, and an anerythristic mutant gene paired with a normal gene.

To get some moonglows from both females, the male has to have a hypo (= salmon) mutant gene paired with a normal gene. And either two albino mutant genes or an albino mutant gene paired with a normal gene. And either two anerythristic mutant genes or an anerythristic mutant gene paired with a normal gene. There is no mating that will produce 100% moonglows from those females.

Hypo and normal genes, two albino genes, two anerythristic genes = moonglow
Hypo and normal genes, two albino genes, anerythristic and normal genes = sunglow het moonglow or sunglow het anerythristic
Hypo and normal genes, albino and normal genes, two anerythristic genes = ghost het moonglow or ghost het albino
Hypo and normal genes, albino and normal genes, anerythristic and normal genes = triple het moonglow or hypo het snow or hypo het albino het anerythristic

Hope that helps.


----------



## bothrops

danward1990 said:


> hi all im geting a kharl albino het anery female and a sunglow het anery poss het moonglow what would i breed with these ladies to make something new or some moonglows cheers



If your sunglow is 100% het anery then it is also known as a sunglow het moonglow.

Therefore you need to be really sure here. If it is being sold as a 'het anery poss het moonglow' then you will need to check this as this is not possible. Either the animal is 100% het anery and therefore would also be 100% het moonglow, OR it is possible het anery and therefore poss het moonglow.



Personally, I would get a ghost het kahl albino to put to both those girls. Ghost is a hypo anery.

Provided the anery proves out with the sunglow, you should get:

albino het anery x ghost het albino

normals het anery het albino (AKA 'dbl het snow')
hypos het anery het albino (AKA 'triple het moonglow')
albinos het anery (AKA 'het snow')
aneries het albino (AKA 'het snow')
sunglows het anery (AKA 'het moonglow')
ghosts het albino (AKA 'het moonglow')
snows
moonglows


sunglow het anery x ghost het albino will give the same possible offspring as above except you're more likely to get hypo combos (3/4's of the litter should be at least hypo) AND all the hypo's you get will also be 33% 'possible supers'.


----------



## [email protected]

paulh said:


> A moonglow has a hypo (= salmon) mutant gene paired with a normal gene, two albino mutant genes, and two anerythristic mutant genes.
> 
> Sunglow het anery = sunglow het moonglow. It has a hypo (= salmon) mutant gene paired with a normal gene, two albino mutant genes, and an anerythristic mutant gene paired with a normal gene.
> 
> A Kahl (not kharl) albino het anery has two normal genes, two albino mutant genes, and an anerythristic mutant gene paired with a normal gene.
> 
> To get some moonglows from both females, the male has to have a hypo (= salmon) mutant gene paired with a normal gene. And either two albino mutant genes or an albino mutant gene paired with a normal gene. And either two anerythristic mutant genes or an anerythristic mutant gene paired with a normal gene. There is no mating that will produce 100% moonglows from those females.
> 
> 
> 
> Hypo and normal genes, two albino genes, two anerythristic genes = moonglow
> Hypo and normal genes, two albino genes, anerythristic and normal genes = sunglow het moonglow or sunglow het anerythristic
> Hypo and normal genes, albino and normal genes, two anerythristic genes = ghost het moonglow or ghost het albino
> Hypo and normal genes, albino and normal genes, anerythristic and normal genes = triple het moonglow or hypo het snow or hypo het albino het anerythristic
> 
> Hope that helps.


cheers buddy kind of wobbled my head then thanks


----------



## [email protected]

bothrops said:


> If your sunglow is 100% het anery then it is also known as a sunglow het moonglow.
> 
> Therefore you need to be really sure here. If it is being sold as a 'het anery poss het moonglow' then you will need to check this as this is not possible. Either the animal is 100% het anery and therefore would also be 100% het moonglow, OR it is possible het anery and therefore poss het moonglow.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I would get a ghost het kahl albino to put to both those girls. Ghost is a hypo anery.
> 
> Provided the anery proves out with the sunglow, you should get:
> 
> albino het anery x ghost het albino
> 
> normals het anery het albino (AKA 'dbl het snow')
> hypos het anery het albino (AKA 'triple het moonglow')
> albinos het anery (AKA 'het snow')
> aneries het albino (AKA 'het snow')
> sunglows het anery (AKA 'het moonglow')
> ghosts het albino (AKA 'het moonglow')
> snows
> moonglows
> 
> 
> sunglow het anery x ghost het albino will give the same possible offspring as above except you're more likely to get hypo combos (3/4's of the litter should be at least hypo) AND all the hypo's you get will also be 33% 'possible supers'.



thanks buddy you just might sway me with that choice i do like ghosts any ideas who breeds them? cheers


----------



## [email protected]

bothrops said:


> If your sunglow is 100% het anery then it is also known as a sunglow het moonglow.
> 
> Therefore you need to be really sure here. If it is being sold as a 'het anery poss het moonglow' then you will need to check this as this is not possible. Either the animal is 100% het anery and therefore would also be 100% het moonglow, OR it is possible het anery and therefore poss het moonglow.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I would get a ghost het kahl albino to put to both those girls. Ghost is a hypo anery.
> 
> Provided the anery proves out with the sunglow, you should get:
> 
> albino het anery x ghost het albino
> 
> normals het anery het albino (AKA 'dbl het snow')
> hypos het anery het albino (AKA 'triple het moonglow')
> albinos het anery (AKA 'het snow')
> aneries het albino (AKA 'het snow')
> sunglows het anery (AKA 'het moonglow')
> ghosts het albino (AKA 'het moonglow')
> snows
> moonglows
> 
> 
> sunglow het anery x ghost het albino will give the same possible offspring as above except you're more likely to get hypo combos (3/4's of the litter should be at least hypo) AND all the hypo's you get will also be 33% 'possible supers'.



its 66% het anery poss het moonglow


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

but he likes the sunglows!
:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bothrops

danward1990 said:


> its 66% het anery poss het moonglow



Not it's not.

It's 

sunglow 66% poss het anery


or it's 


sunglow 66% poss het moonglow.



It's one or the other and they are both the same thing in this case.


The first one lets you know that it is het anery and the 'sunglow' part at the start tells you that it is homozygous Kahl strain and heterozygous hypo (in other words visual albino and hypo).

The second one is just another way of saying the animal carries all the ingredients to make a moonglow (i.e. it has copies of albino, hypo and anery)

in this case 'het anery' and 'het moonglow' are just two different ways of saying the same thing!




So, having established that the female is a sunglow 66% poss het moonglow, then the ghost het albino is still your best bet.

You can still try for moonglows with the albino 100% het anery female and you can try to prove out your female sunglow.

If you get even a single anery, snow or moonglow in the litter you will prove out the female and she will then be a sunglow 100% het moonglow

If you don't get one, you've either missed the odds, she is actually het, but you just got no anery babies, OR she isn't het anery. Even if she isn't het anery, then because you have used the ghost as the father, then ALL the babies WILL be 100% het anery. Therefore you can hold one of the sunglow females (if you get one) back for future projects. :2thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

bothrops said:


> Not it's not.
> 
> It's
> 
> sunglow 66% poss het anery
> 
> 
> or it's
> 
> 
> sunglow 66% poss het moonglow.
> 
> 
> 
> It's one or the other and they are both the same thing in this case.
> 
> 
> The first one lets you know that it is het anery and the 'sunglow' part at the start tells you that it is homozygous Kahl strain and heterozygous hypo (in other words visual albino and hypo).
> 
> The second one is just another way of saying the animal carries all the ingredients to make a moonglow (i.e. it has copies of albino, hypo and anery)
> 
> in this case 'het anery' and 'het moonglow' are just two different ways of saying the same thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, having established that the female is a sunglow 66% poss het moonglow, then the ghost het albino is still your best bet.
> 
> You can still try for moonglows with the albino 100% het anery female and you can try to prove out your female sunglow.
> 
> If you get even a single anery, snow or moonglow in the litter you will prove out the female and she will then be a sunglow 100% het moonglow
> 
> If you don't get one, you've either missed the odds, she is actually het, but you just got no anery babies, OR she isn't het anery. Even if she isn't het anery, then because you have used the ghost as the father, then ALL the babies WILL be 100% het anery. Therefore you can hold one of the sunglow females (if you get one) back for future projects. :2thumb:


cheers mate im going to take your advice thank you i get it now nice 1


----------



## [email protected]

hi all what would you expect to pay for a albino motley cheers


----------



## rudolph20039932

hey, anyone know what happened to the chart? it says its been removed or deleted for me :/


----------



## paulh

I've got the chart in text format. But I'm not sure whether it is too big to go on because I've got the 719 mating version. Give me a couple of days.


----------



## paulh

Here is the 216 unique outcome version. Have to put it on in several sections because there is a 20000 character limit to a post. This is the introduction and the following posts are matings 0-215. Enjoy.

Genes:
Sa = salmon
a = albino
an = anerythristic
+ = wild type or normal

// = a pair of chromosomes
Sa//+ = a pair of chromosomes with a salmon (Sa) gene in one chromosome and a normal (+) gene in the same location in the other chromosome.

Sa locus gene pairs:
Sa//Sa = a pair of salmon (Sa) genes
Sa//+ = a salmon gene and a normal gene
+//+ = a pair of normal genes

a locus gene pairs:
a//a = a pair of albino (a) genes
+//a = an albino gene and a normal gene
+//+ = a pair of normal genes

an locus gene pairs:
an locus gene pairs
an//an = a pair of anerythristic (an) genes
+//an = an anerythristic gene and a normal gene
+//+ = a pair of normal genes

Gene combinations:
Sa//Sa a//a an//an = super moonglow
Sa//Sa a//a +//an = super sunglow het anerythristic
Sa//Sa a//a +//+ = super sunglow
Sa//Sa +//a an//an = super ghost het albino
Sa//Sa +//a +//an = super salmon het albino het anerythristic
Sa//Sa +//a +//+ = super salmon het albino
Sa//Sa +//+ an//an = super ghost
Sa//Sa +//+ +//an = super salmon het anerythristic
Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ = super salmon
Sa//+ a//a an//an = moonglow
Sa//+ a//a +//an = sunglow het anerythristic
Sa//+ a//a +//+ = sunglow
Sa//+ +//a an//an = ghost het albino
Sa//+ +//a +//an = salmon het albino het anerythristic
Sa//+ +//a +//+ = salmon het albino
Sa//+ +//+ an//an = ghost
Sa//+ +//+ +//an = salmon het anerythristic
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ = salmon
+//+ a//a an//an = snow
+//+ a//a +//an = albino het anerythristic
+//+ a//a +//+ = albino
+//+ +//a an//an = anerythristic het albino
+//+ +//a +//an = normal het albino het anerythristic
+//+ +//a +//+ = normal het albino
+//+ +//+ an//an = anerythristic
+//+ +//+ +//an = normal het anerythristic
+//+ +//+ +//+ = normal

Six possible matings for the Sa locus:
0. Sa//Sa X Sa//Sa
1. Sa//Sa X Sa//+
2. Sa//Sa X +//+
3. Sa//+ X Sa//+
4. Sa//+ X +//+
5. +//+ X +//+

Six possible matings for the a locus:
0. a//a X a//a
1. a//a X +//a
2. a//a X +//+
3. +//a X +//a
4. +//a X +//+
5. +//+ X +//+

Six possible matings for the an locus:
0. an//an X an//an
1. an//an X +//an
2. an//an X +//+
3. +//an X +//an
4. +//an X +//+
5. +//+ X +//+

To find the result of a mating, find the parents in the gene combinations list. Break down the mating into one of the six possible matings at the Sa locus, one of the six possible matings at the a locus, and one of the six possible matings at the an locus. Then use the following formula:
mating number = (36*Sa) + (6*a) + an
Sa = the mating number for the Sa locus
a = the mating number for the a locus
an = the mating number for the an locus

Example: +//+ +//a an//an X Sa//+ +//a +//an
Sa = 4. Sa//+ X +//+ = +//+ X Sa//+
a = 3. +//a X +//a
an = 1. an//an X +//an
mating number = (36*Sa) + (6*a) + an = (36*4) + (6*3) + 1 = 144+18+1 = 163

Mating 163 = Sa//+ +//a an//an X +//+ +//a +//an
Desired mating = +//+ +//a an//an X Sa//+ +//a +//an
The combination of the three gene pairs are different in the parents in the two matings, but the individual gene pairs are the same. And the results are the same.


----------



## paulh

Mating 0.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) -->
1/1 (100%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)

Mating 1.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)

Mating 2.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow) -->
1/1 (100%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)

Mating 3.
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) X
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
2/4 (50%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)

Mating 4.
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) X
Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)

Mating 5.
Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow) X
Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow) -->
1/1 (100%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)

Mating 6.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)

Mating 7.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 8.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 9.
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) X
Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
2/8 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
2/8 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)

Mating 10.
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) X
Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)

Mating 11.
Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow) X
Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)

Mating 12.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost) -->
1/1 (100%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)

Mating 13.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 14.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon) -->
1/1 (100%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 15.
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) X
Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
2/4 (50%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)

Mating 16.
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) X
Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)

Mating 17.
Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow) X
Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon) -->
1/1 (100%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)

Mating 18.
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) X
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
2/4 (50%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)

Mating 19.
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) X
Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
2/8 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)

Mating 20.
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) X
Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
2/4 (50%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)

Mating 21.
Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
4/16 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)

Mating 22.
Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
2/8 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)

Mating 23.
Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino) X
Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
2/4 (50%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)

Mating 24.
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) X
Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)

Mating 25.
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) X
Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)

Mating 26.
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) X
Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)

Mating 27.
Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
2/8 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
2/8 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)

Mating 28.
Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)

Mating 29.
Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino) X
Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)

Mating 30.
Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost) X
Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost) -->
1/1 (100%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)

Mating 31.
Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost) X
Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)

Mating 32.
Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost) X
Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon) -->
1/1 (100%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)

Mating 33.
Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic) X
Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
2/4 (50%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)

Mating 34.
Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic) X
Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)

Mating 35.
Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon) X
Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon) -->
1/1 (100%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)

Mating 36.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)

Mating 37.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)

Mating 38.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)

Mating 39.
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
2/8 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)

Mating 40.
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)

Mating 41.
Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow) X
Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)

Mating 42.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)

Mating 43.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 44.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 45.
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)

Mating 46.
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)

Mating 47.
Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow) X
Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)

Mating 48.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)

Mating 49.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 50.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 51.
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
2/8 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)

Mating 52.
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)

Mating 53.
Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)

Mating 54.
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) X
Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
2/8 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)

Mating 55.
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) X
Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)


----------



## paulh

Mating 56.
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) X
Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)

Mating 57.
Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
4/32 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
4/32 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)

Mating 58.
Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)

Mating 59.
Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino) X
Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
2/8 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)

Mating 60.
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) X
Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)

Mating 61.
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)

Mating 62.
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)

Mating 63.
Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)

Mating 64.
Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)

Mating 65.
Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)

Mating 66.
Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost) X
Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)

Mating 67.
Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)

Mating 68.
Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)

Mating 69.
Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
2/8 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)

Mating 70.
Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)

Mating 71.
Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)

Mating 72.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
+//+ a//a an//an (snow) -->
1/1 (100%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)

Mating 73.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
+//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)

Mating 74.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
+//+ a//a +//+ (albino) -->
1/1 (100%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)

Mating 75.
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) X
+//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
2/4 (50%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)

Mating 76.
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) X
+//+ a//a +//+ (albino) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)

Mating 77.
Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow) X
+//+ a//a +//+ (albino) -->
1/1 (100%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)

Mating 78.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
+//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)

Mating 79.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
+//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 80.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 81.
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)

Mating 82.
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)

Mating 83.
Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow) X
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)

Mating 84.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
+//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic) -->
1/1 (100%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)

Mating 85.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 86.
Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/1 (100%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 87.
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
2/4 (50%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)

Mating 88.
Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)

Mating 89.
Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/1 (100%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)

Mating 90.
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) X
+//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
2/4 (50%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)

Mating 91.
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) X
+//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)

Mating 92.
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) X
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
2/4 (50%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)

Mating 93.
Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
4/16 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)

Mating 94.
Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)

Mating 95.
Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino) X
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
2/4 (50%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)

Mating 96.
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) X
+//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)

Mating 97.
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) X
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)

Mating 98.
Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)

Mating 99.
Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)

Mating 100.
Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)

Mating 101.
Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)

Mating 102.
Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost) X
+//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic) -->
1/1 (100%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)

Mating 103.
Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost) X
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)

Mating 104.
Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/1 (100%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)

Mating 105.
Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
2/4 (50%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)

Mating 106.
Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)

Mating 107.
Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/1 (100%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)


----------



## paulh

Mating 108.
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) X
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
2/4 (50%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)

Mating 109.
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) X
Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)

Mating 110.
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) X
Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
2/4 (50%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)

Mating 111.
Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
4/16 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)

Mating 112.
Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)

Mating 113.
Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow) X
Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
2/4 (50%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)

Mating 114.
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) X
Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)

Mating 115.
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) X
Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 116.
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) X
Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 117.
Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
4/32 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
4/32 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
2/32 (6.25%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
2/32 (6.25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)

Mating 118.
Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)

Mating 119.
Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow) X
Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)

Mating 120.
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) X
Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
2/4 (50%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)

Mating 121.
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 122.
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/4 (50%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 123.
Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
4/16 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)

Mating 124.
Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)

Mating 125.
Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
2/4 (50%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)

Mating 126.
Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino) X
Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
4/16 (25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)

Mating 127.
Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino) X
Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
4/32 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
4/32 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
2/32 (6.25%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
2/32 (6.25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)

Mating 128.
Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino) X
Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
4/16 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)

Mating 129.
Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/64 (1.5625%) Sa//Sa a//a an//an (super moonglow)
2/64 (3.125%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/64 (1.5625%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
2/64 (3.125%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
4/64 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/64 (3.125%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/64 (1.5625%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
2/64 (3.125%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/64 (1.5625%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)
2/64 (3.125%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
4/64 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
2/64 (3.125%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
4/64 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
8/64 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
4/64 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
2/64 (3.125%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
4/64 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
2/64 (3.125%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)
1/64 (1.5625%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
2/64 (3.125%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/64 (1.5625%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)
2/64 (3.125%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
4/64 (6.25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
2/64 (3.125%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)
1/64 (1.5625%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)
2/64 (3.125%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)
1/64 (1.5625%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 130.
Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino) -->
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa a//a +//an (super sunglow het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
4/32 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
4/32 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)
2/32 (6.25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
2/32 (6.25%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 131.
Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino) X
Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa a//a +//+ (super sunglow)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
4/16 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 132.
Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino) X
Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)

Mating 133.
Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)

Mating 134.
Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)

Mating 135.
Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic) -->
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa +//a an//an (super ghost het albino)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
4/32 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
4/32 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
2/32 (6.25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)
2/32 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 136.
Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//an (super salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 137.
Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//a +//+ (super salmon het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 138.
Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost) X
Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
2/4 (50%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)

Mating 139.
Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)

Mating 140.
Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
2/4 (50%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)

Mating 141.
Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ an//an (super ghost)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
4/16 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 142.
Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//an (super salmon het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 143.
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) X
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//Sa +//+ +//+ (super salmon)
2/4 (50%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 144.
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) X
+//+ a//a an//an (snow) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
1/2 (50%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)

Mating 145.
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) X
+//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)

Mating 146.
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) X
+//+ a//a +//+ (albino) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)


----------



## paulh

Mating 147.
Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic) X
+//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
2/8 (25%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)

Mating 148.
Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic) X
+//+ a//a +//+ (albino) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)

Mating 149.
Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow) X
+//+ a//a +//+ (albino) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
1/2 (50%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)

Mating 150.
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) X
+//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)

Mating 151.
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) X
+//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 152.
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) X
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 153.
Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)

Mating 154.
Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)

Mating 155.
Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow) X
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)

Mating 156.
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) X
+//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)

Mating 157.
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) X
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 158.
Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 159.
Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
2/8 (25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)

Mating 160.
Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)

Mating 161.
Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)

Mating 162.
Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino) X
+//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
2/8 (25%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)

Mating 163.
Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino) X
+//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)

Mating 164.
Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino) X
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)

Mating 165.
Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//+ a//a an//an (moonglow)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
4/32 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
2/32 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
2/32 (6.25%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)
2/32 (6.25%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
4/32 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
2/32 (6.25%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)
2/32 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)
1/32 (3.125%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 166.
Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a +//an (sunglow het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 167.
Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino) X
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ a//a +//+ (sunglow)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)
2/8 (25%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 168.
Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino) X
+//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)

Mating 169.
Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino) X
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)

Mating 170.
Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)

Mating 171.
Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) -->
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//a an//an (ghost het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
2/16 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 172.
Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//an (salmon het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 173.
Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//a +//+ (salmon het albino)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 174.
Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost) X
+//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)

Mating 175.
Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost) X
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)

Mating 176.
Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)

Mating 177.
Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ an//an (ghost)
2/8 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 178.
Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//an (salmon het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 179.
Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/2 (50%) Sa//+ +//+ +//+ (salmon)
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 180.
+//+ a//a an//an (snow) X
+//+ a//a an//an (snow) -->
1/1 (100%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)

Mating 181.
+//+ a//a an//an (snow) X
+//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic) -->
1/2 (50%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
1/2 (50%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)

Mating 182.
+//+ a//a an//an (snow) X
+//+ a//a +//+ (albino) -->
1/1 (100%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)

Mating 183.
+//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic) X
+//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
2/4 (50%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)

Mating 184.
+//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic) X
+//+ a//a +//+ (albino) -->
1/2 (50%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)

Mating 185.
+//+ a//a +//+ (albino) X
+//+ a//a +//+ (albino) -->
1/1 (100%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)


----------



## paulh

Mating 186.
+//+ a//a an//an (snow) X
+//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino) -->
1/2 (50%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)

Mating 187.
+//+ a//a an//an (snow) X
+//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 188.
+//+ a//a an//an (snow) X
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) -->
1/2 (50%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 189.
+//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
2/8 (25%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
2/8 (25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)

Mating 190.
+//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) -->
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)

Mating 191.
+//+ a//a +//+ (albino) X
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) -->
1/2 (50%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)

Mating 192.
+//+ a//a an//an (snow) X
+//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic) -->
1/1 (100%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)

Mating 193.
+//+ a//a an//an (snow) X
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) -->
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 194.
+//+ a//a an//an (snow) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/1 (100%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)

Mating 195.
+//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
2/4 (50%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)

Mating 196.
+//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)

Mating 197.
+//+ a//a +//+ (albino) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/1 (100%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)

Mating 198.
+//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino) X
+//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino) -->
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
2/4 (50%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)

Mating 199.
+//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino) X
+//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
2/8 (25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)

Mating 200.
+//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino) X
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) -->
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
2/4 (50%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)

Mating 201.
+//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic) -->
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ a//a an//an (snow)
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
4/16 (25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)
2/16 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)
1/16 (6.25%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 202.
+//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) -->
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a +//an (albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)
2/8 (25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 203.
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) X
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) -->
1/4 (25%) +//+ a//a +//+ (albino)
2/4 (50%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 204.
+//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino) X
+//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic) -->
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)

Mating 205.
+//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino) X
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)

Mating 206.
+//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)

Mating 207.
+//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) -->
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a an//an (anerythristic het albino)
2/8 (25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)
2/8 (25%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)
1/8 (12.5%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 208.
+//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a +//an (normal het albino het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 209.
+//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//a +//+ (normal het albino)
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 210.
+//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic) -->
1/1 (100%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)

Mating 211.
+//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) -->
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)

Mating 212.
+//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/1 (100%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)

Mating 213.
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) -->
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ an//an (anerythristic)
2/4 (50%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)
1/4 (25%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 214.
+//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//+ +//an (normal het anerythristic)
1/2 (50%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)

Mating 215.
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) X
+//+ +//+ +//+ (normal) -->
1/1 (100%) +//+ +//+ +//+ (normal)


----------



## [email protected]

hi all what would i put to a albino motley to try and make sunglow motleys would it be a hypo het albino thanks


----------



## Tarron

Yes it will, won't give the full rundown as I'm not 100% sure, but you'll get hypo albinos (Sunglow) as well hypo het albino, normal het Albino, hypos and normals I believe


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

[email protected] said:


> hi all what would i put to a albino motley to try and make sunglow motleys would it be a hypo het albino thanks


hypo het albino with a albino motley with make:

hypo het albino
albino 
sunglows
motley het albinos 
sunglow motleys 
normal het albino


----------



## [email protected]

animalstory said:


> hypo het albino with a albino motley with make:
> 
> hypo het albino
> albino
> sunglows
> motley het albinos
> sunglow motleys
> normal het albino


cheers martyn : victory:


----------



## Spiff

thinking of getting a possible super salmon 100% khal male in a few months and was looking at the following females for him:

Pastel ( already got)

pastel 66% khal

Salmon het khal

Thanks


----------



## bothrops

Spiff said:


> thinking of getting a possible super salmon 100% khal male in a few months and was looking at the following females for him:
> 
> Pastel ( already got)
> 
> pastel 66% khal
> 
> Salmon het khal
> 
> Thanks


Assuming that you're wanting to know what you'd get from each pairing? :whistling2:



pastel x poss super salmon het Kahl

EITHER:

50% hypo 50% poss het Kahl
50% normal 50% poss het Kahl

OR (if the poss super proves out)

100% hypo 50% poss het Kahl


In both cases some of the offspring may or may not exhibit some pastel influence in varying degrees.


----------------------------------------------------------------------


Pastel 66% poss het Kahl x poss super hypo het Kahl

This breeding has four possible scenarios.

1) both prove out (pastel het albino x super hypo het albino)

75% hypo 66% poss het albino
25% sunglow

(some may or may not exhibit some pastel influence)

2) pastel proves out, hypo doesn't (pastel het albino x hypo het albino)

37.5% hypo 66% poss het albino
37.5% normal 66% poss het albino
12.5% sunglow 66% poss het albino
12.5% albino 66% poss het albino

(some may or may not exhibit some pastel influence)


3) pastel doesn't prove out, hypo does (pastel x super hypo het albino)

100% hypo 50% poss het Kahl

(some may or may not exhibit some pastel influence)


4) Neither prove out (pastel x hypo het albino)

50% hypo 50% poss het Kahl
50% normal 50% poss het Kahl

(some may or may not exhibit some pastel influence)


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Salmon het albino x poss super salmon het albino


If super doesn't prove out:


37.5% hypo 66% poss het albino
18.75% super hypo 66% poss het albino
18.75% normal 66% poss het albino
12.5% sunglows
6.25% super sunglow
6.25% albinos


Though you won't be able to reliably tell the supers from the normal hypos and so that will actually be:

56.25% poss super hypo 66% poss het albino
18.75% normal 66% poss het albino
18.75% poss super sunglow
6.25% albinos




If super does prove out:

37.5% super hypo 66% poss het albino
37.5% hypo 66% poss het albino
12.5% super sunglow
12.5% sunglow

But, again the supers cant be reliably distinguished so this litter would be 

75% poss super hypo 66% poss het albino
25% poss super sunglow





Personally, I wouldn't bother with any of the above matings. Too many 'possibles'.

I'd get a visual albino (or albino motley if the budget stretches)


The worst litter from the poss super albino x albino is 

25% normal 100% het albino
25% hypo 100% het albino
25% albino
25% sunglow

However, if the super proves out...

50% hypo 100% het albino
50% sunglow



if you can stretch to the albino motley, half of each outcome above would also be motley!


----------



## Spiff

thanks for that info. i think i will be getting the possible hypo het male and will save for a female i think. it would have to be a dwarf though so limits the choice a bit. but will definatly look for either 100% het female or visual!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Spiff said:


> thinking of getting a possible super salmon 100% khal male in a few months and was looking at the following females for him:
> 
> Pastel ( already got)
> 
> pastel 66% khal
> 
> Salmon het khal
> 
> Thanks


I male for three females your going to kill him.


----------



## Spiff

ha ha no either or. my pastel female is only a 2011 so wont be ready for 3yrs! so will need to look for an older female in the mean time


----------



## bothrops

Spiff said:


> thanks for that info. i think i will be getting the possible hypo het male and will save for a female i think. it would have to be a dwarf though so limits the choice a bit. but will definatly look for either 100% het female or visual!




For dwarf-albino-hypo type boas, there is only really one stop!

Home - www.gazboas.co.uk

(or pm gazboas on here!)


----------



## Spiff

yeah i know! i was looking at the pastel females he has and the magi stripes hr has are stunning


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

bothrops said:


> For dwarf-albino-hypo type boas, there is only really one stop!
> 
> Home - www.gazboas.co.uk
> 
> (or pm gazboas on here!)


not for long hopefully:whistling2:


----------



## dorgie1977

Hi

What would i get if i bred a:

DH for sunglow x Salmon?

thanks in advance


----------



## bothrops

dorgie1977 said:


> Hi
> 
> What would i get if i bred a:
> 
> DH for sunglow x Salmon?
> 
> thanks in advance



25% normal 50% poss het albino
50% hypo 50% poss het albino (AKA '50% poss dbl het sunglow')
25% super hypo 50% poss het albino


However, you won't be able to reliably tell the normal hypos from the super hypos so what you'll actually get in terms of selling them on would be:


25% normal 50% poss het albino
75% poss super hypos 50% poss het albino




To be honest, this isn't a mating I would bother with as the offspring will be pretty difficult to sell (few people want 'poss hets').



I would do:

dbl het sunglow x albino

which gives

25% normal 100% het albino
25% hypo 100% het albino
25% albino
25% sunglow


----------



## wiley198

Where has the jnb boa link at the beginning of this thread gone to folks?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

wiley198 said:


> Where has the jnb boa link at the beginning of this thread gone to folks?


They went tits up as the phrase goes


----------



## wiley198

O.K...that happens I suppose...we are not in a very nice place financially in the world today (despite the governments announcement that we are 'no longer in a recession!')...anyone else got one...or anyone CLEVER enough to produce one (mmwhahhaaaaa)...


----------



## bothrops

wiley198 said:


> O.K...that happens I suppose...we are not in a very nice place financially in the world today (despite the governments announcement that we are 'no longer in a recession!')...anyone else got one...or anyone CLEVER enough to produce one (mmwhahhaaaaa)...


Clever enough to make one.

However, I'm too busy using my clever to have the time to make the table. :whistling2:







Although if you have a specific question I can spare you a little bit of clever! : victory:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

There's only came from other Internet sites. Seems most charts have been removed now for some reason which is a shame. I have some really old ones I printed out many years ago maybe I could scan them and email them - or suppose I could copy them out for everyone. There aren't complete and certainly with the new morphs there's months worth of work that would need doing. The main thing is knowing what's recessive and dominant, incomplete and do dominant and how they work then its quite easy to work out possibilities even if your not good at the percentages.


----------



## paulh

Mating chart in text format. See posts 173-178 in this thread.


----------



## KELK CORNS

*Sunglow x Motley 100% het albino (part stripe)*

Hi peeps wondered if anyone could give me some info on what the outcome would be when I pair a sunglow to a Motley 100% het albino (part stripe) and could anyone give me a link to a "outcome" chart for boas? Jus starting up with boas to be honest. Thanks a lot Sam.


----------



## bothrops

KELK CORNS said:


> Hi peeps wondered if anyone could give me some info on what the outcome would be when I pair a sunglow to a Motley 100% het albino (part stripe) and could anyone give me a link to a "outcome" chart for boas? Jus starting up with boas to be honest. Thanks a lot Sam.



Outcome chart was posted in this thread by Paulh - here's a direct link for you :2thumb:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...cs-outcomes-albino-anery-18.html#post10081993



Sunglow x motley 100% het albino


12.5% normal 100% het albino
12.5% albino
12.5% motley 100% het albino
12.5% hypo 100% het albino
12.5% albino motley
12.5% hypo motley 100% het albino
12.5% sunglow
12.5% motley sunglow

none, some or all of which may have a bit of a stripe

All percentages are 'chances of any individual animal being that particular morph' and not the guaranteed outcome :2thumb:


----------



## KELK CORNS

bothrops said:


> Outcome chart was posted in this thread by Paulh - here's a direct link for you :2thumb:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...cs-outcomes-albino-anery-18.html#post10081993
> 
> 
> 
> Sunglow x motley 100% het albino
> 
> 
> 12.5% normal 100% het albino
> 12.5% albino
> 12.5% motley 100% het albino
> 12.5% hypo 100% het albino
> 12.5% albino motley
> 12.5% hypo motley 100% het albino
> 12.5% sunglow
> 12.5% motley sunglow
> 
> none, some or all of which may have a bit of a stripe
> 
> All percentages are 'chances of any individual animal being that particular morph' and not the guaranteed outcome :2thumb:


Thanks a lot buddy your info is much appreciated and I'm guessing that's a pairing worth doing? I shall be getting a copy of that chart but jus wording only! All the other stuff on it jus baffled me haha!


----------



## bothrops

KELK CORNS said:


> Thanks a lot buddy your info is much appreciated and I'm guessing that's a pairing worth doing? I shall be getting a copy of that chart but jus wording only! All the other stuff on it jus baffled me haha!


Definitely worth doing.

However, if you are going to get into breeding seriously, I would strongly advise putting in the leg work and actually learning how genetics works and how to calculate things your self rather than just relying on charts from the internet to 'find the answer'.

Being able to talk genetics and work things through yourself will massively increase your credibility and reputation in the industry.

:2thumb:

You can start with my 'Genetics 101' tutorial at the top of this section. :no1:


----------



## KELK CORNS

bothrops said:


> Definitely worth doing.
> 
> However, if you are going to get into breeding seriously, I would strongly advise putting in the leg work and actually learning how genetics works and how to calculate things your self rather than just relying on charts from the internet to 'find the answer'.
> 
> Being able to talk genetics and work things through yourself will massively increase your credibility and reputation in the industry.
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> You can start with my 'Genetics 101' tutorial at the top of this section. :no1:


Thanks a lot bothrops I will be getting my head down on it, I understand abit about it but I'm used to breeding corns and it just takes some head bending when starting with something new ill get their eventually matey! Thanks for your help


----------



## **louise**

Can some please let me know the possible outcomes of this boa pairing.

Thanks.

Normal het albino ph anery X Anery het albino


----------



## herper147

**louise** said:


> Can some please let me know the possible outcomes of this boa pairing.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Normal het albino ph anery X Anery het albino


Just use this, it makes everything so simple
RepCare - Genetic Calculator


----------



## **louise**

herper147 said:


> Just use this, it makes everything so simple
> RepCare - Genetic Calculator


Cheers, someone on facebook sent me this link earlier. Very useful


----------



## bothrops

herper147 said:


> Just use this, it makes everything so simple
> RepCare - Genetic Calculator


I get that this is a useful link, but I think this isn't really the point of this thread. The idea here is that people who are getting into breeding would like to learn about basic genetics and learn how to work out how their animals interact and what they can produce. This will then allow them to make informed decisions on their future breedings.

Or maybe I'm just old fashioned and believe the point of breeding morphs is a facination with genetics and how genes interact to produce awesome colours. Maybe it is all about the quick fix of 'use the calculator to find out the best snakes to breed to make the most money'.....:whistling2:



**louise** said:


> Can some please let me know the possible outcomes of this boa pairing.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Normal het albino ph anery X Anery het albino



Because the normal is only 'poss het anery' there are two possible matings here. Only the offspring can tell you which has actually happened!

Either the normal is het anery or it isn't. The likelihood of it being one or the other depends on whether the animal is 50% poss het or 66% poss het.

Anyway, I'll do both matings!


Normal doesn't prove out:

normal het albino x Anery het albino

25% normal het anery
50% normal het anery and albino
25% albino het anery


However, you wouldn't be able to tell the animals that are het albino from those that are not het albino so the litter would be considered as follows:

75% normal 100% het anery 66% poss het albino
25% albino het anery

(some evidence suggests that the het albinos will have 'brighter, silvery coloured eyed' over their none albino offspring)



If your normal proves to be het anery:


Normal het anery het albino x anery het albino


37.5% normal 66% het albino
37.5% anery 66% het albino
12.5% albino 66% het albino
12.5% snow



Note that any anerys or snows in the litter will 100% prove your normal to be het anery.

No anerys or snows will suggest that it isn't, but further breeding will be needed to make sure.


All percentages are possibilities per individual.


----------



## bothrops

KELK CORNS said:


> Thanks a lot buddy your info is much appreciated and I'm guessing that's a pairing worth doing? I shall be getting a copy of that chart but jus wording only! All the other stuff on it jus baffled me haha!



Certainly well worth doing!

: victory:


----------



## **louise**

bothrops said:


> I get that this is a useful link, but I think this isn't really the point of this thread. The idea here is that people who are getting into breeding would like to learn about basic genetics and learn how to work out how their animals interact and what they can produce. This will then allow them to make informed decisions on their future breedings.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just old fashioned and believe the point of breeding morphs is a facination with genetics and how genes interact to produce awesome colours. Maybe it is all about the quick fix of 'use the calculator to find out the best snakes to breed to make the most money'.....:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the normal is only 'poss het anery' there are two possible matings here. Only the offspring can tell you which has actually happened!
> 
> Either the normal is het anery or it isn't. The likelihood of it being one or the other depends on whether the animal is 50% poss het or 66% poss het.
> 
> Anyway, I'll do both matings!
> 
> 
> Normal doesn't prove out:
> 
> normal het albino x Anery het albino
> 
> 25% normal het anery
> 50% normal het anery and albino
> 25% albino het anery
> 
> 
> However, you wouldn't be able to tell the animals that are het albino from those that are not het albino so the litter would be considered as follows:
> 
> 75% normal 100% het anery 66% poss het albino
> 25% albino het anery
> 
> (some evidence suggests that the het albinos will have 'brighter, silvery coloured eyed' over their none albino offspring)
> 
> 
> 
> If your normal proves to be het anery:
> 
> 
> Normal het anery het albino x anery het albino
> 
> 
> 37.5% normal 66% het albino
> 37.5% anery 66% het albino
> 12.5% albino 66% het albino
> 12.5% snow
> 
> 
> 
> Note that any anerys or snows in the litter will 100% prove your normal to be het anery.
> 
> No anerys or snows will suggest that it isn't, but further breeding will be needed to make sure.
> 
> 
> All percentages are possibilities per individual.


Awesome. Thank you.

For me it is certainly about the genetics. I'm going to take a gamble with this pair and see what happens. It's very exciting and even though this wont be for a good few years, it's great fun working out what may or may not appear if a litter does arrive one day :2thumb:


----------



## Spiff

Nic t+ motley x normal nic

Nic t+ Sunglow x Normal

Nic t+ Motley Sunglow x normal​


----------



## bothrops

Spiff said:


> Nic t+ motley x normal nic
> 
> Nic t+ Sunglow x Normal
> 
> Nic t+ Motley Sunglow x normal​




Nic t+ motley x normal nic

50% Nic Motley 100% het T+
50% Nic 100% het T+





Nic T+ Sunglow x normal

(= a complete waste of a Nic as the offsping will just be 'small commons' )


However offspring would be:

50% Hypo het T+
50% Normal het T+




Nic t+ Motley Sunglow x normal

(= Also a complete waste of a Nic)


50% motley het T+
50% hypo het T+


(Although standard genetics would suggest the expected results are 25% normal, 25% hypo, 25% motley and 25% hypo motley, I believe that hypo and motley are actually allelic (share the same position on the gene and so you can only get a hypo motley if one parent is motley and the other parent is hypo)





Personally having invested in some Nic's I would keep them clean and breed them only with other Nic's. There are enough 'mongrel' boas out there without adding to the pile!


----------



## Spiff

sorry i meant that the normal is a normal Nicaraguan with no hets! at the moment i have 2x normal Nicaraguan's that are not het for anything and will be pairing them this year for just straight forward nics. but was looking at getting a male morph Nicaraguan for pairing with the female i have already. 

sorry for the confusion


----------



## bothrops

Spiff said:


> sorry i meant that the normal is a normal Nicaraguan with no hets! at the moment i have 2x normal Nicaraguan's that are not het for anything and will be pairing them this year for just straight forward nics. but was looking at getting a male morph Nicaraguan for pairing with the female i have already.
> 
> sorry for the confusion



Ah, I see.


In that case, ignore the 'don't do it' bits and the results are correct for each mating.

:2thumb:


----------



## Spiff

think i may look for a hypo motley to be honest as i'm not overly fussed on the colors of the T+ albinos, but i love hypos and motleys!

Can you produce, and has anyone every produced super hypo motley nics? e.g. hypo motley x hypo motley? or doesn't it work that way?


Also are there any other Nicaraguan pattern morphs available??


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Spiff said:


> think i may look for a hypo motley to be honest as i'm not overly fussed on the colors of the T+ albinos, but i love hypos and motleys!
> 
> Can you produce, and has anyone every produced super hypo motley nics? e.g. hypo motley x hypo motley? or doesn't it work that way?
> 
> 
> Also are there any other Nicaraguan pattern morphs available??


putting a hypo motley to a normal you can only get motley and hypo in a litter. You will not get hypo motleys. 

To get hypo motleys you would need a motley x hypo or a hypo motley x hypo. 

you can make super hypo and super motleys with hypo motley x hypo motley. Maybe even possible to get super hypo motleys (although some may disagree)


----------



## bothrops

animalstory said:


> putting a hypo motley to a normal you can only get motley and hypo in a litter. You will not get hypo motleys.
> 
> To get hypo motleys you would need a motley x hypo or a hypo motley x hypo.
> 
> you can make super hypo and super motleys with hypo motley x hypo motley. Maybe even possible to get super hypo motleys (although some may disagree)




I can see super motleys and super hypos, but I can't work out how you could get super hypo motleys or hypo super motleys.

If the two genes are allelic, there is only two places in any one animal that can hold either a normal(N), a hypo(H) or a motley gene(M).

That gives the following possible combos at that locus:

NN = normal
NH = hypo
NM = motley
HH = super hypo
MM = super motley
MH = hypo motley


This explains why you only get hypo's or motleys from a hypo motely x normal


MH x NN

Each offspring gets either a 'M' or an 'H' from the motley hypo parents and an 'N' from the normal i.e.

50% MN = Motley
50% HN = Hypo



But if you put a hypo to a motley you can get hypo motleys:

HN x MN

25% NN - normal
25% NH - hypo
25% NM - motley
25% NH - hypo motley





It is therefore not possible to get super hypo motleys (HHM?) or super motley hypos (MMH?) as each would need three 'slots' but there are only two slots available.



This is how I see that mating:

Hypo motley x Hypo motley

HM x HM

25% HH - super hypo
50% HM - hypo motley
25% MM - super motley


----------



## KELK CORNS

Hi guys I am new to Punnett squares but I've had a go at working out what offspring I could possibly get from mating a sunglow x hypo jungle, here's what I've come up with could someone clarify this or correct me please many thanks Sam.

Sunglow x Hypo Jungle

25% super hypo het albino
25% hypo het albino
25% hypo jungle het albino
25% jungle het albino


----------



## bothrops

KELK CORNS said:


> Hi guys I am new to Punnett squares but I've had a go at working out what offspring I could possibly get from mating a sunglow x hypo jungle, here's what I've come up with could someone clarify this or correct me please many thanks Sam.
> 
> Sunglow x Hypo Jungle
> 
> 25% super hypo het albino
> 25% hypo het albino
> 25% hypo jungle het albino
> 25% jungle het albino


Not quite.



I wouldn't bother with a punnett square for this one.

This is how I would do it:

Start with each gene in turn.

hypo x hypo

25% super hypo
50% hypo
25% normal


then add albino

normal x albino

100% het albino.

Combine the two:

25% super hypo het albino
50% hypo het albino
25% normal het albino


Finally add the jungle

normal x jungle = 

50% jungle 
50% normal


so combining this to the previous:

50% of the '25% super hypo het albino' will be jungle and 50% won't be:

12.5% super hypo jungle het albino
12.5% super hypo het albino


50% of the '50% hypo het albino' will be jungle and 50% won't be:

25% hypo jungle het albino
25% hypo het albino


and finally 

50% of the '25% normal het albino' will be jungle and 50% won't be

so

12.5% jungle het albino
12.5% normal het albino


Therefore the final result is:

12.5% super hypo jungle het albino
12.5% super hypo het albino
25% hypo jungle het albino
25% hypo het albino
12.5% jungle het albino
12.5% normal het albino 


Some like to rearrange into either 'percentage order' or 'best morph' order.

I usually prefer 'morph order'

So I would present it


12.5% normal het albino 
25% hypo het albino
12.5% jungle het albino
25% hypo jungle het albino
12.5% super hypo het albino
12.5% super hypo jungle het albino


----------



## KELK CORNS

Ahhh I see what you mean matey thanks for your help bothrops


----------



## Tilman

*Sunglow Het Anery x Anery Het Albino*

Could someone help me with a pair calculation? I looked through the list and I'm fairly sure this one doesn't exist. I'm looking for the results of a Sunglow Het Anery x Anery Het Albino pairing. Thanks to anyone who can help.

T


----------



## Tarron

Tilman said:


> Could someone help me with a pair calculation? I looked through the list and I'm fairly sure this one doesn't exist. I'm looking for the results of a Sunglow Het Anery x Anery Het Albino pairing. Thanks to anyone who can help.
> 
> T


That's a good pairing, lots of visuals. Everything is a 1/8 chance;

Normal het anery het albino (dh snow)
Anery het albino (anery het snow)
Hypo het anery het albino (th moonglow)
Hypo anery het albino (ghost het moonglow)
Albino het anery (albino het snow)
Albino anery (snow)
Hypo albino het anery (sunglow het moonglow)
Albino hypo anery (moonglow)

Pretty good really.


----------



## paulh

Tilman said:


> Could someone help me with a pair calculation? I looked through the list and I'm fairly sure this one doesn't exist. I'm looking for the results of a Sunglow Het Anery x Anery Het Albino pairing. Thanks to anyone who can help.
> 
> T


It is true that this particular mating does not exist in the list. But mating number 151 has the same gene pairs in a different combination, which gives the same result. Using the formula in post 173 is the quickest way to find either the mating you want or a mating with the same expected offspring.

The posted list has all of the 216 unique outcomes. If all the possible matings were there, the list would have 729 matings and would be three times as long. If anyone wants the text file (over 300 KB) with the whole set of 729 matings, send me a PM with your e-mail address.


----------



## bork da basher

need some help i cant for the life of me figure it out so i was hoping one of you learned chaps or chapess' might enlighten me

ive got a male hypo het kahl double het sunglow boa i want to breed to either/or both of the following females

one is a sharp albino the other is a kahl albino. 

every time i try to figure it out i just feel lost. all are a good year away from breeding so plenty of time to figure it all out but id just like to know so i can start planning accordingly. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Spiff

no point in breeding to the sharp as both albino lines are not compatible!

I would pair the dh snglow to the khal and you would get hypos albinos and sunglows (think you might also get normals but they would all be het khal!


----------



## bork da basher

ah thank you, any idea on what sort of percentage of what i might get or is it just a case of wait and see.


----------



## Spiff

i always use this site to work out pairings:

RepCare - Genetic Calculator

it does give persentages but at the end of the day you wont realy know until the female gives birth! she could have all slugs and not produce anything? thats the thing with breeding you never know for certain what you are going to get!


----------



## bothrops

bork da basher said:


> need some help i cant for the life of me figure it out so i was hoping one of you learned chaps or chapess' might enlighten me
> 
> ive got a male hypo het kahl double het sunglow boa i want to breed to either/or both of the following females
> 
> one is a sharp albino the other is a kahl albino.
> 
> every time i try to figure it out i just feel lost. all are a good year away from breeding so plenty of time to figure it all out but id just like to know so i can start planning accordingly.
> 
> thanks in advance.





bork da basher said:


> ah thank you, any idea on what sort of percentage of what i might get or is it just a case of wait and see.




When breeding a hypo to a non-hypo animal, you would expect half the offspring to be hypo and half to not be.



When breeding a het Kahl animal to a visual Kahl, you would expect 50% normal het Kahl and 50% visual Kahl.



Combine these together for your pairing:

hypo het Kahl x visual Kahl

25% normal het Kahl
25% hypo het Kahl
25% albino
25% sunglow




As Spiff said - don't mix the Sharp and the Kahl - they are not compatible so would end up with 50% hypo 50% normal all of which would be 100% het Sharp, 50% poss het Kahl and most breeders wouldn't touch them with a barge pole!



P.S. Your male is a 'Hypo het Kahl' _otherwise known as a_ 'dbl het sunglow'. You don't need to call it a ' hypo het kahl double het sunglow boa'. Either call it a dbl het sunglow or a hypo het Kahl, not both! : victory:


----------



## bork da basher

very helpful thank you


----------



## loader1979

Looking into breeding and wondered what would a hypo x hypo het albino (dh sunglow) make? I have also researched what the het albino is but (dh sunglow)???? Can some one help with my 2 questions many thanks


----------



## Spiff

normals, Hypos and possible super hypos, all possible het albino

dh sunglow relates to the genes the snake has so if the snake was put to another normal het albino or visual albino it would produce sunglows as a snake that has the visual albino and salmon gene


----------



## loader1979

Ok many thanks what would the Hypo and Hypo het albino (dh sunglow) make???


----------



## Spiff

loader1979 said:


> Ok many thanks what would the Hypo and Hypo het albino (dh sunglow) make???


normals, Hypos and possible super hypos, all possible het albino


----------



## loader1979

so it won't make albino???


----------



## Spiff

no! both animals need to carry the albino gene in order to make a visual albino! as the albino gene is ressesive!


----------



## loader1979

Thanks for your help just researching our boa's before heading into breeding, got a girl a yr old and boy 2 wks old so have many years before to do the research and get set up.


----------



## Spiff

yep! 3 years till the female is ready and males can breed from 18 months but not always recommended! but if your female wont be ready for 3 years then your male will be a tidy age anyway!


----------



## METALLMAD

Kubsch pasel salmon x dh sunglow?


----------



## bothrops

METALLMAD said:


> Kubsch pasel salmon x dh sunglow?



Pastel is a polygenic trait meaning that it doesn't get inherited predictively.

A pastel x pastel could give anything from all pastels to all normals and anything in between.

A pastel x normal could give anything from all pastels to all normals or anything in between.

In all cases, many of the 'inbetweens' may be considered 'nice bright, clean normals' or 'not great pastels.

Unfortunately, most people who breed pastels, sell all offspring as 'pastels' regardless of their actual colour and pattern.


Kubsch Pastels are a particularly bright, clean line of boa's selectively bred to be particularly colourful. Unfortunately a lot of the 'Kubsch pastels' on the market today have not been carefully and selectively bred and many of them are not really what many would consider 'pastels' anymore.

Hopefully, you've got a 'good one'.

Salmon is a selectively bred 'pinkish'' hypo. Again, it might turn out to be 'just' a hypo.



Assuming you have a true salmon that is also a good Kubsch pastel then apart from wanting to see photo's as it will likely be an absolute stunner, then the expected outcome is:


Kubsch Pastel salmon x DH sunglow

25% super hypo 50% poss het albino
50% hypo 50% poss het albino
25% normal 50% poss het albino

Some of which may, or may not turn out to be pastels.

However, the super hypos can not be reliably distinguished from normal hypos and the addition of pastel may make it even more difficult to do so, therefore all offspring in the litter that are at least hypo should be considered as "33% poss super hypo"

So:


75% poss super hypo 50% poss het albino
25% normal 50% poss het albino


----------



## green 468

*boa*

Hi I need a lil help I need to no what I would get if I breed a male stripe boa to a female salmon 
Many thanks graham


----------



## Demonique

The picture is no longer showing


----------



## paulh

Yes, the picture from the original post was taken off a couple of years ago. It was incomplete anyway.

The 216 unique matings are in text format in posts 173-178.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/258989-boa-genetics-outcomes-albino-anery-18.html

Or PM me with your e-mail address for the full list of the 729 possible matings.


----------



## tasha2849

The morphs and how you get them by breeding different morphs confuses me.

What would I get if I bred my female sunglow(sharp strain I was told by breeder) and jungle parahet? 

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Spiff

Hypos
jungles
Hypo jungles
Sharp sunglows 
Sharp jungles
sharp junglows
If the parahet is het sharp and not bwc. 
If it doesn't prove out het sharp then you would get
Hypos 
jungles
Hypo jungles all possible het bwc.

A parapet is either het sharp or het bwc.


----------



## paulh

tasha2849 said:


> The morphs and how you get them by breeding different morphs confuses me.
> 
> What would I get if I bred my female sunglow(sharp strain I was told by breeder) and jungle parahet?
> 
> Any help is appreciated


It has been a while since I looked at the stickies in this forum. Anyway, here is what I got.

The first thing to do in any genetics problem is to determine the number of gene pairs and the genes in each gene pair for the male and female. This is a three gene pair problem and is not the sort I would give a newbie at genetics.

As Spiff wrote, a parahet could be either a het Sharp albino or a het bwc. Bwc is short for boawoman caramel (also known as Sharon Moore hypo). A het Sharp albino snake has a normal gene paired with a Sharp albino gene. A het bwc snake has a normal gene paired with a bwc gene. 

male jungle het Sharp albino:
gene pair 1 = a jungle gene and a normal gene
gene pair 2 = two normal genes 
gene pair 3 = a normal gene and a Sharp albino gene

male jungle het bwc:
gene pair 1 = a jungle gene and a normal gene
gene pair 2 = two normal genes
gene pair 3 = a normal gene and a bwc gene

female Sharp sunglow:
gene pair 1 = two normal genes
gene pair 2 = a hypo gene and a normal gene
gene pair 3 = two Sharp albino genes

Spiff was a bit off on the results of the possible matings. Here is what I got.

male jungle het Sharp albino x female sunglow -->
1/8 normal looking, het Sharp albino
1/8 Sharp albino
1/8 hypo het Sharp albino
1/8 hypo Sharp albino (AKA Sharp sunglow)
1/8 jungle het Sharp albino
1/8 jungle Sharp albino (AKA Sharp jungle)
1/8 hypo jungle het Sharp albino
1/8 hypo jungle Sharp albino (AKA Sharp junglow)
Fractions are the expected results in a litter. Actual results may vary from the expected.

A paradigm boa has a Sharp albino gene paired with a bwc gene in gene pair 3.

male jungle het bwc x female sunglow -->
1/8 normal looking, het Sharp albino
1/8 paradigm
1/8 hypo het Sharp albino
1/8 hypo paradigm
1/8 jungle het Sharp albino
1/8 jungle paradigm
1/8 hypo jungle het Sharp albino
1/8 hypo jungle paradigm


----------



## HypoBoa

*possible morphs*

Hi guys,

Could anyone please tell me what I would have to breed with me Hypo 100% het anery 66% kahl to make any sort of albinos, moonglows, or any suggestion on what could make really attractive babys?

Thanks


----------



## paulh

For a hypo 100% probability het anerythristic 66% probability het Kahl albino, your best bet is probably to go for combinations of hypo, anerythristic and Kahl albino.

Genetic combinations

Moonglow:
Gene pair 1 = hypo gene and normal gene
Gene pair 2 = 2 Kahl albino genes
Gene pair 3 = 2 anerythristic genes

Sunglow:
Gene pair 1 = hypo gene and normal gene
Gene pair 2 = 2 Kahl albino genes
Gene pair 3 = 2 normal genes or a normal gene paired with an anerythristic gene

Ghost:
Gene pair 1 = hypo gene and normal gene
Gene pair 2 = 2 Kahl albino genes or a normal gene paired with a Kahl albino gene
Gene pair 3 = 2 anerythristic genes

Snow:
Gene pair 1 = 2 normal genes
Gene pair 2 = 2 Kahl albino genes
Gene pair 3 = 2 anerythristic genes

To get a baby with two Kahl albino genes, both parents must be either het Kahl albino (having a normal gene paired with a Kahl albino gene) or Kahl albino (having 2 Kahl albino genes). Or one parent could be Kahl albino and the other het Kahl albino. A 66% probability het Kahl albino could be either het Kahl albino or normal for that gene pair. Only a cross with a Kahl albino or a het Kahl albino with tell you for sure.

You want to breed your snake with one of the following four boas:
1. a snow
2. a Kahl albino het anerythristic
3. an anerythristic het Kahl albino
4. a het anerythristic het Kahl albino

By the way, het Kahl albino = 100% probability het Kahl albino, and het anerythristic = 100% probability het anerythristic.

Hope that helps.


----------

